# 03/28 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: Last Show Before The Show of Shows



## Frost99

Please SDL, if this is the LAST show before #REGINS-A-MANIA ruins a good thing and shows up post Mania. Please help me wash the underwhelming Go Home RAW out of my eyes and shed some light on the SDL side from Orton/Wyatt, Styles/Shane & hell even the Mixed Tag Team Match have more of an upside than RAW's "main events" saved HHH/Rollins but that's not saying much......


----------



## redban

Shane O' Mac vs AJ Styles is the most compelling angle on Smackdown right now.


----------



## Donnie

Time for the A...J STYLES SHOW


----------



## JC00

As much as the segments have been good for the most part I really don't have much interest in Wyatt/Orton because I know Orton is gonna walk out of WM the champ. Which is something I just don't want. 2017 and Orton and Lesnar are going to be the champs of the company, that's a problem for me. 


Seems like the women who can actually talk will again end up with no mic time and in a brawl, and i'm guessing someone else standing tall. At least SD writers seem to be owning that they have been dealt a clusterfuck by Vince and aren't trying to put lipstick on a pig, unlike Raw.


But having said that SD has clearly had the much better build to WM with AJ/Shane, Miz/Cena, Wyatt/Orton and even Ambrose/Corbin has had a solid build. Hope they keep it going tonight.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

It's really sad when they don't mention Ambrose/Corbin and the new tag team champions in these previews.

Can't wait for more "lost" Total Bellas footage.


----------



## Chris22

Wondering if they'll announce a SmackDown Tag Championship match for WrestleMania, i'm also intrigued to find out what else makes the kick-off show.


----------



## Strategize

JC00 said:


> At least SD writers seem to be owning that they have been dealt a clusterfuck by Vince and aren't trying to put lipstick on a pig, unlike Raw.


That's like the most camouflaged *"I'm salty as fuck Alexa is in a 57 way pre-show match while the women they really care about get decent time on the main card"* sentence you could have constructed.


----------



## TD Stinger

Weird seeing a Smackdown before Mania that's not just a clip show from Axxess.


----------



## Acezwicker

I can see a catch in Becky/Carmella. I don't think that will end with a clear winner. 

Interested in the Miz stuff as well as what Styles and Ambrose are doing.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

TD Stinger said:


> Weird seeing a Smackdown before Mania that's not just a clip show from Axxess.


I concur. Thankfully, the draft gives the Smackdown side a chance to build things up on their go home show before WrestleMania.


----------



## genghis hank

Luke Harper is the 'Backwoods Brawler' now?

Hope this show is better than last night's.


----------



## Rankles75

Hopefully Orton costs Wyatt his match, or at least attacks him afterwards, as that'll allow me to cling onto the hope that Bray retains at WM...


----------



## Stellar

Hopefully Harper doesn't lose clean to Wyatt. That guy seriously deserves better than to be a stepping stone for Wyatt vs. Orton.

Can't wait for the Miz and Maryse "lost footage".

Just about everything for tonight i'm interested in. Well, everything but the Womens Championship title picture.

Should be better than RAW this week. Hopefully.


----------



## A-C-P

Time to start getting ready for the BLUE BRAND! :liquor


----------



## Prayer Police

For WM, the light in Bray's lantern should be green. Not in reference to the Green Lantern but, "...I'M READY TO GOOOO!!!"


----------



## Mox Girl

I won't be around to chat during this today, cos in the middle of the airing here, I have to leave for the airport to fly to Orlando :woo I might be able to catch some of the first hour, so hopefully Deano is on in the first half :lol


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

looking forward to Harper v Wyatt


----------



## Prayer Police

Drink every time somebody says, "Ultimate thrill ride."


----------



## TD_DDT

Smackdown is kind of iffy at the moment. Cena vs miz would be better without the women. Miz TV segments have been good. Kind of tired of seeing Luke Harper all the time. AJ is great but just don't feel like seeing him going against Shane. Tag division needs work too.


----------



## Alright_Mate

I bloody hope some stipulations are added to the Styles vs Shane match, build up brawl wise has been good but this match atm is pointless. Make it a Street Fight and if Styles wins he becomes number one contender, if Shane wins Styles leaves Smackdown.

Wyatt vs Orton still holds my interest, Miz has been gold segment wise but this Tag Match is the worst made match on the Mania' card, Ambrose vs Corbin has had an average build, Tag & Women Divisions still meh.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Awesome. More Total Bellas Bullshit. :sodone :miz


----------



## DammitChrist

This is it folks! This is the final episode before Wrestlemania 33! We're ALMOST here!!

- WILL Luke Harper pull off the upset by beating Bray Wyatt?
- HOW will Randy Orton respond after last week's ambush?
- WILL AJ Styles be pissed after taking a beating from Shane McMahon last week?
- WHAT more can the Miz and Maryse expose tonight?
- WILL this be Dean Ambrose's final appearance as the Intercontinental Champion?

Find out on the NEXT edition of Smackdown Live. Stay tuned 

What's going to happen?? :CENA


----------



## Meeki

Just finished watching the WWE 24 video about the RAW after WM and I have to admit I'm more excited for that at this stage rather than mania itself. Hopefully SD gets me more hyped for Mania


----------



## Mordecay

Who would it thought that the best build up for a Mania match this year was going to be a mixed tag match between Cena/Nikki and Maryse/Miz? Most of the credit goes to the guys in this feud, but I must say that Maryse has stepped up this past 2 weeks, especially in those Total Bellas Bullshit segments (she looked so homerhomer).


----------



## Xenoblade

it doesn't matter how fun the fued has been for the tag match because we all know the match itself is going to suck, and we also all know the outcome.

Nobody in their right mind is picking miz and maryse to win that match.. IT is the most predictable boring match on the card.


----------



## Mango13

Almost time for the A show :mark:


----------



## wkc_23

The Smackdown go home show should be far more superior than the RAW one.


----------



## 3ku1

Ready for the A show


----------



## Taroostyles

Hopefully it's better than that dreadful RAW last night


----------



## Shishara

Lets get this party started!

We get SD after Mania for first time ever in 1 week time?


----------



## Ace

Hope AJ opens.


----------



## 3ku1

Daniel Bryan. Well already beats Raws open...


----------



## Mango13

Starting off with the contract signing?


----------



## wwe9391

Ready for smackdown


----------



## Ace

This crowd already much hotter than last nights.


----------



## the_hound

oh ffs another contract singing


----------



## Mox Girl

Yay, I packed and got my shit together in time to watch some of Smackdown before I go 

LOL when Daniel said "Are you ready for Wrestlemania?" I literally said "YES!" out loud :lol


----------



## Mordecay

"Are you ready for Wrestlemania?"

NOPE


----------



## TD Stinger

Wow. A Smackdown before Mania with actually storylines. Haven’t seen that in legit 5+ years.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

AJ :mark:


----------



## Ace

Hope they add a stipulation.


----------



## -XERO-




----------



## I am the Storm

AJ mother fuckin' STYLES!
:woo
:mark:
:bow


----------



## wkc_23

AJ Styles :banderas


----------



## The High King

this show has been better than raw already


----------



## wwe9391

Are people still in denial that the match is not happening?


----------



## AngryConsumer

:dance :dance :dance :dance :dance


----------



## TD Stinger

In his ring gear. Hopefully we get an AJ match tonight.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Styles reppin that new merch. Lookin cool as fuck. 

:dance


----------



## Lok

P1 in the house!


----------



## TD_DDT

Best in the world AJ STYLES


----------



## Jay Valero

I almost hope Shane goes over. Let the E derail their best talent and one of their most over guys as a sacrifice to the McMahon ego.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

> Shane is the face
> Is greeted with "A-J STY-LES!" chants upon his entrance
> A.J. is the heel
> Is greeted with even louder "A-J STY-LES!" chants upon his entrance

Such is the life of someone who is truly phenomenal. :yoshi


----------



## AngryConsumer

AJ STYLES. The best to ever fucking do it! :mark:


----------



## JC00

AJ's new shirt all but confirms he's going to Raw


----------



## I am the Storm

AJ getting chants over the beloved Shane McMahon.

:banderas
:sodone


----------



## 3ku1

Did they just put Styles over as the greatest performer of all time? It's true. But damn right Wwe


----------



## Ace

Shane calling AJ one of the greatest.


----------



## Mordecay

BTW does anyone know that guy in the green shirt in the front row? He must be a plant or he is fucking rich af, he always is in front row in almost every PPV


----------



## Headliner

The way AJ got dicked at two straight Manias is insane.


----------



## wkc_23

That new AJ shirt is fresh af.


----------



## BryanWyatt2015

If I were Shane, I'll put AJ in a handicap against all the SD roster tonight


----------



## HiddenViolence

"Your sister's hot!" :lmao


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Mordecay said:


> BTW does anyone know that guy in the green shirt in the front row? He must be a plant or he is fucking rich af, he always is in front row in almost every PPV


He's gotta be a plant.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

AJ vs HBK ten years ago... what coulda' been.


----------



## Xenoblade

not a fan of the approach shane is taking.. He is doing the Cena kiss ass approach when the heel is more over than he is.


----------



## Shishara

WHERE'S THE FUCKING BEEF??????


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Is Shane's shirt backwards and inside out ? :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Ace

Wow, crowd shitting on the thought of Shane winning at Mania.


----------



## wkc_23

Crowd booing Shane :HA


----------



## wwe9391

Mordecay said:


> BTW does anyone know that guy in the green shirt in the front row? He must be a plant or he is fucking rich af, he always is in front row in almost every PPV


He must work for the company Theres is woman that pops up all the time int he front row as well.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Go fuck yourself Shane.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Shane's hand being raised on Sunday will be absolutely f*cking criminal in any capacity. 

I don't expect it to happen... but it's WWE we're talking about here.


----------



## Mordecay

People booing at the thought of an AJ loss :banderas:banderas:banderas


----------



## -XERO-

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> AJ vs HBK ten years ago... what coulda' been.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/844995104251228160


----------



## Taroostyles

I almost wanna see Shane win now just to solidify what we already know


----------



## wkc_23

One of the best wrestlers of ALL TIME.


----------



## I am the Storm

The boos for Shane over the P!.

I....I can't......I just love it so damn much.

:bow
:sodone


----------



## Ace

Where's the fucking stipulation??


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Kinda Surprised they're doing a regular match. I would've thought they would've done a No DQ thing.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Austin getting the biggest pop off of his name dropped :banderas


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Austin or Rock got the biggest pop?


----------



## the_hound

a traditional match mmmmmm


----------



## TD Stinger

This better be a bait and switch. The match NEEDS a stipulation.


----------



## Mango13

Really surprised at no stipulation


----------



## Ace

A wrestling match, ah fuck off.

No way this gets more than ** fpalm


----------



## Mox Girl

LOL the crowd getting excited and standing up only for DB to get in the way and they all sit down in disappointment :lol


----------



## AngryConsumer

No stipulation... no gimmick... 

Uhh... :wtf


----------



## jayman321

MY HOMETOWN RICHMOND, VA REPRESENTIN!!!!!!


----------



## wwe9391

Its gonna be a plain wrestling match. Guess shane is not jumping off of anything.


----------



## Mordecay

Oh DB, you are so naive


----------



## Mainboy

Shane better not go over on Sunday :ha


----------



## Ace

No stip.... :Out

Why even watch this...


----------



## Mugging of Cena

No stip for AJ/Shane or Corbin/Ambrose?

:wtf


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

jayman321 said:


> MY HOMETOWN RICHMOND, VA REPRESENTIN!!!!!!


Sweet, I'm from VA as well. Not too far from Richmond actually.


----------



## I am the Storm

AJ droppin' dem truth bombs all over Shane. He slayed, absolutely slayed Shane on the mic, an area many (incorrect) users think AJ is weak on.

AJ is the best.

Period.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Traditional wrestling match.

They must think that A.J. Styles can perform miracles with this untalented spot monkey.


----------



## wkc_23

Uhh, so it's just a regular match?.. :Out


----------



## Mango13

Total Bellas Bullshit finale tonight :mark: Carmella up next? :mark:


----------



## Rb27332

I hope they dont do some fuckery where aj gets so overconfident that Shane wins with a roll up or some shit


----------



## redban

Shane O' Mac gonna pull some suplexes and Boston Crabs on us.


----------



## Ace

AJ should goldberg Shane if there's no stip.... but nope, he'll push AJ to his limits...

Fuck Shane O'Mac.


----------



## Lothario

:maury at people who were claiming the crowd at WM would be split between AJ & Shane. Shane's face told the tale. Looks like the poor bastard just realized he was gonna be booed out of the building. :lol


----------



## jayman321

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Sweet, I'm from VA as well. Not too far from Richmond actually.


I'm actually about 30 minutes or so south of there.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Ooooh Bray vs Harper. Me Likey. 

Becky Please win...


----------



## the_hound

NOOOOOO STIP??????????


----------



## DoubtGin

Didn't like the segment tbh, was pretty standard.


----------



## Taroostyles

That felt so ridiculous, if this is really gonna be a regular wrestling match it's gonna be awful.

The only way to make it work was to protect Shane with spots and s pace only really done in matches with stipulations.

It will probably be made into a stip sometime tonight but it doesn't matter anyway.


----------



## Ace

The match is going to be garbage.... Shane offers nothing in a wrestling match...

If they didn't want a stip match, get fucking Nakamura or Joe to face AJ...


----------



## Shishara

FUCK OFF,no stipulation????
I thought they were gonna add it when AJ mentioned he's master in the ring.....


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

jayman321 said:


> I'm actually about 30 minutes or so south of there.


Same :lol


----------



## AngryConsumer

For reasons that shouldn't be explained... why in the F*CK of all the matches that they force Shane in is THIS one a straight wrestling match? 

I know Styles can perform some unbelievable things in the ring, but carrying this spot monkey through a 15-20 minutes WRESTLING match is going to be f*cking legendary.


----------



## wkc_23




----------



## Lok

Damn kinda' wish Brock and Shane was gonna' happen. Shane trying his bullshit punches on Brock would of made Mania'10 times better. :lol


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff

Imagine if this fucking company sends Shane over AJ in a wrestling match :loweringangle


----------



## JDP2016

One Winged Angel said:


> The match is going to be garbage.... Shane offers nothing in a wrestling match...
> 
> If they didn't want a stip match, get fucking Nakamura or Joe to face AJ...


Casuals don't want to see Nakamura and Joe is on Raw.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Victor Chaos

Mainboy said:


> Shane better not go over on Sunday :ha


I hope not, but unfortunately there's a 50-50 chance that might happen.


----------



## Mordecay

Total Bellas Bullsh*t :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark: ... Finale cry:cry


----------



## the_game_master

The AJ Styles vs Shane McMahon WM matchup is lame. I have little interest in this match. I personally wanted to see Kevin Owens feud with Shane McMahon as they were going in that direction before the dumb Brand split. 

AJ Styles doesn't deserve this match-up moment. He should lose. 

What WWE should have did is have Shane McMahon play his boss card and instead of putting himself in a match against AJ Styles. 

He should have put AJ Styles against Kane in a Hell in a Cell match.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Shane/AJ doesn't have a stip because of HHH/Rollins which will be similar in terms of match style.


----------



## Xenoblade

Rb27332 said:


> I hope they dont do some fuckery where aj gets so overconfident that Shane wins with a roll up or some shit


I feel they will do that with HHH/Rollins.


----------



## Alright_Mate

No stipulations :lol

What an utter pointless shitfest.


----------



## SAMCRO

So they build this feud with parking lot brawls, Shane diving off the turnbuckle and crashing through a table on AJ and the WM match is gonna be them trading holds?

Lol who in their fucking right mind thought it would be a good idea to put Shane in a straight up wrestling match? Lol i was a bit intrigued at the thought of AJ vs Shane in some crazy brawl with weapon spots, but a straight up wrestling match? Lol are they trying to embarrass Shane? The match is gonna trash and AJ is gonna have to sell some really shitty moves.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

LETS GO CARMELLA !!! Sorry [user]TD Stinger[/user] Don't start rooting against Cole :lol


----------



## The High King

No stipulation so Shane can feed his McMahon ego and try convince people he is on a par with AJ.


----------



## wkc_23

Mordecay said:


> Total Bellas Bullsh*t :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark: ... Finale cry:cry


Hope it's as good as last weeks :bryanlol


----------



## Mango13

WTF was that camera angle? why would they show the ring with the dude just standing there when hes not announcing her LOL


----------



## Mox Girl

OMG Mickie's gear, she's definitely worn that before. It's her old gear from years ago for sure :lol


----------



## AngryConsumer

:becky2


----------



## Ace

AJ would have a better match with a broom...


----------



## Victor Chaos

Oh no. It's the chinless scrub.


----------



## wkc_23

James Ellsworth, still a better promo than Roman Reigns


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

JBL " Is this National Geographic?" LOL!

He really be dragging James.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

The big hog! :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger

Still not convinced that doesn’t change between now and Sunday. The night is young. Plus with that stage being so huge at Mania, I guarantee Shane is jumping off something.


----------



## Ace

SAMCRO said:


> So they build this feud with parking lot brawls, Shane diving off the turnbuckle and crashing through a table on AJ and the WM match is gonna be them trading holds?
> 
> Lol who in their fucking right mind thought it would be a good idea to put Shane in a straight up wrestling match? Lol i was a bit intrigued at the thought of AJ vs Shane in some crazy brawl with weapon spots, but a straight up wrestling match? Lol are they trying to embarrass Shane? The match is gonna trash and AJ is gonna have to sell some really shitty moves.


Shane is finished, fans are going to turn on him after the shitfest at WM.

Argh... even less interested in the show, thank god I'm not subbed.


----------



## Mango13

They really need to do something with this storyline or get her the fuck away from Ellsworth as fast as possible.


----------



## Jay Valero

Per usual, the E takes something funny like Ellsworth and runs it into the ground.


----------



## AngryConsumer

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Shane/AJ doesn't have a stip because of HHH/Rollins which will be similar in terms of match style.


fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm

And there has technically been more "outside the ring" brawling than in the HHH/Rollins feud, that literally has zero going for it other than that video package hyping it. :lol :lol :lol


----------



## 3ku1

Bliss on commentary :lol. This whole thing is going to be on the kick off show. Bliss retains confirmed.


----------



## AngryConsumer

These SDL women... :homer :homer :homer


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

BASED Ellsworth telling these plebs what's up. >


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

This camera work is awful, you get Mella chewing her gum but don't show her giving it to James.


----------



## Mox Girl

God, Mickie sounds so bored when she talks :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Ellsworth ate Carmella's gum?!?! Umm.... I wonder how Big Cass feels about this...


----------



## Ace

Jesus Christ, SD isn't going to have a good match on the card.

Best hope is Bray v Orton :lmao


----------



## Mango13

Alexa on commentary :mark:


----------



## 3ku1

Damn that right hand from Bliss. That was brutal :mark:. The way they are booking this thing it feels like They are making Alexa over come all these odds .But she is the top heel woman on SD Live. So that does not make much sense. Which may suggest she well.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Mickie is a terrible actor.


----------



## Lothario

Guaranteed the Cena/Nikki stuff is next. They've been tormenting Mickie since her debut. :lmao


----------



## Victor Chaos

YOu don't put your hands on Little Miss Bliss.


----------



## the_hound

hmmm theres going to be something going down tonight and i don't mean paige, guess the stip gets added later on tonight orrrrrrrrrr on talking smack


----------



## Xenoblade

Mickie james sucks.. Worst return run I have seen since Sting.


----------



## DoubtGin

and thats why this is on the pre show


----------



## Mordecay

This clusterfuck fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm no wonder they are in the pre show


----------



## Victor Chaos

wkc_23 said:


> James Ellsworth, still a better promo than Roman Reigns


True, but that's not really a major compliment. The only people Roman is better than on the mic is Corbin and Bayley.


----------



## D-Bag

Where's Mauro?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wkc_23

Otunga looks like he's about to risk it all


----------



## SAMCRO

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Mickie is a terrible actor.


She really is, i mean she used to be amazing back in 2004ish when she was a heel, but man nowadays you wouldn't even know Mickie from 2004 and Mickie from 2017 was the same person, shes just terrible now, can't talk, can't even put on a good wrestling match anymore.


----------



## DWils

Why are all the WWE women these days fo fn cringe?


----------



## Mango13

ugh, im so sick of hearing this shitty wrestlemania song.


----------



## Xenoblade

Mickie is bad at everything currently..

She can't even wrestle anymore.. Wtf is her finisher where she almost falls over and doesn't connect with her opponent.


----------



## wkc_23

Fuck, that was a sloppy ass start.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

So is Mickie gonna turn on Becky and lay her out like Natalya did?


----------



## Uptown King

Mango13 said:


> ugh, im so sick of hearing this shitty wrestlemania song.


Pitbull doing the WM theme songs seem like an annual thing for WM now. Also the song is actually catchy and good.


----------



## the_game_master

For these jabronis to be hosting why have the New Day not made a single appearance on Smackdown in lead up to WrestleMania, are they only going to be representing RAW as hosts? WWE screwed that up.


----------



## I am the Storm

More Alexa? Thank you, WWE.
:banderas


----------



## 3ku1

So typically it has turned into a tag match. Well at least its less predictable then the Raw segment. Alexa to James Shut up!! :lol


----------



## Mango13

LOL Alexa screaming at Ellsworth


----------



## Zigglerpops

DWils said:


> Why are all the WWE women these days fo fn cringe?


Don't know how you can blame the women with this, Look at how it has been booked into a tag match, That's nothing to do with the women


----------



## Victor Chaos

So the Smackdown women's division is like the Raw women's division now.


----------



## DWils

D-Bag said:


> Where's Mauro?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I don't think we'll see him back tbh


----------



## SAMCRO

So Becky is suddenly fine with Mickie after months of her and Alexa screwing her over? Great storytelling....


----------



## Uptown King

Xenoblade said:


> Mickie is bad at everything currently..
> 
> *She can't even wrestle anymore.. Wtf is her finisher where she almost falls over and doesn't connect with her opponent.*




Druken version of the chick kick.


----------



## HiddenViolence

the_game_master said:


> For these jabronis to be hosting why have the New Day not made a single appearance on Smackdown in lead up to WrestleMania, are they only going to be representing RAW as hosts? WWE screwed that up.


The less of New Day we see, the better.


----------



## Mango13

Uptown King said:


> Pitbull doing the WM theme songs seem like an annual thing for WM now. Also the song is actually catchy and good.


Yeah doesn't make it any less lame though, and if you like it awesome just not my style of music I guess.


----------



## the_game_master

so they just turn this into a tag team match?


----------



## JDP2016

Did the SDL women disappoint again?

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lok

Yes you did JBL and I :lol my ass off when you did.


----------



## Mordecay

I'm sorry but this match is bad and I bet the Title matchg won't very that much better


----------



## Uptown King

SAMCRO said:


> So Becky is suddenly fine with Mickie after months of her and Alexa screwing her over? Great storytelling....


I see it as a force tag teaming.


----------



## The High King

Dont believe the hype, the brainwashing, the political correctness and the lies womens wrestling has, is and will always be shit.


----------



## Mango13

Mordecay said:


> I'm sorry but this match is bad and I bet the Title matchg won't very that much better


Most of the cluster fuck womens matches at WM have been horrible and this one wont be any different.


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol Natalya just coming out to remind people shes in the match.


----------



## Lothario

Never thought I'd be begging for Natalya to save me. This is absolutely dreadful.


----------



## Xenoblade

THey spend to much time on the women now days on both raw and smackdown.. They aren't good enough to be getting the amount of time they are devoting to them. Espically when each show only has like 4 divas each.


----------



## SureUmm

Should just be Ron Simmons inducting Teddy Long, what does JBL have to do with it?


----------



## JDP2016

DWils said:


> Why are all the WWE women these days fo fn cringe?


They have always been cringe. We just make more excuses for some.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Natalya's face is so beautiful and as much as I like her thickness, I wonder what she'd look like with more defined curves.


----------



## the_game_master

Mango13 said:


> ugh, im so sick of hearing this shitty wrestlemania song.


3 years ago, they should have used the old WM IX theme. 

_Who will survive...._


----------



## 3ku1

But shit this is still better then the awful Raw match. That was booked so bad. Because they touched each other so much, loses heat for their match. They are booking this right. They are keeping Alexa and Becky apart. I mean 24 hours ago. I recall the same comments about the Raw woman. It's not their fault, the booking is bad.


----------



## Trophies

Why is this segment like 30 minutes long?


----------



## the_hound

32 mins in and its been another horrible show, raws go home show was horrendous and so far its been this absolute horse shit of a match


----------



## Uptown King

Interesting both RAW and SDL start off with the women.


----------



## Zigglerpops

and another commercial, No wonder you can't get into these matches when you see very little wrestling


----------



## DoubtGin

awful 30 minutes so far


----------



## jayman321

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Same :lol


:O Pburg?


----------



## SAMCRO

Uptown King said:


> I see it as a force tag teaming.


I could buy that except Becky was on the apron cheering Mickie on and showing no signs of resentment at all.


----------



## wkc_23

Thread needs some Alexa booty.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Uptown King said:


> [/B]
> 
> Druken version of the chick kick.


Yeah, that kick has been awful since she's been on SDL.

Hopefully she fades away after Mania...


----------



## JDP2016

Uptown King said:


> I see it as a force tag teaming.


Becky was pretty friendly with Mickie on talking smack.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Trying to survive this match without posting gifs just for Carmella but d*mn this is some sh*t


----------



## Victor Chaos

The Awesome One must be REALLY hungry. Hurry up and get that guy a Snickers!


----------



## the_game_master

OT: I was thinking, instead of that cartoon WWE does with the wrestlers that look like they are with The Jetsons/Flintstones/Scooby Doo , 

wouldn't it be much better if the animation was instead claymation and done in a fashion similar to shows like MTV's Celebrity DeathMatch, or Robot Chicken.


----------



## The High King

at least thats the women out of the way early and thankfully no cruiserweights to put up with.


----------



## SureUmm

Jesus man, this is total filler. I also think they're padding their womens' wrestling stats so they can parade them about at some point.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

The only problem with alexa bliss is that I am a human, not a gym bag, so it is quite unlikely she will fill me with her socks


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Is the Marine franchise any good?


----------



## wkc_23

Didn't know Bo Dallas was in The Marine 5 :HA


----------



## Uptown King

They did a Marine 5 lol starring Miz again.


----------



## SAMCRO

JDP2016 said:


> Becky was pretty friendly with Mickie on talking smack.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


Yeah just another horrible case of "Oh you're a face now? Lets be friends!" i hate that shit, no resentment or apologies, just all is forgiven because she hates Alexa now too.


----------



## Mango13

Ugh, Natty on commentary? this bitch has the personality of a paper bag...


----------



## wwetna1

Legit laughed at Tom/JBL being petty talking about their number of friends and twitter. These two dicks do great work together. Even Otunga fits better. Just sit Mauro on 205 as the one person voice like Joey Styles


----------



## Mordecay

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Trying to survive this match without posting gifs just for Carmella but d*mn this is some sh*t


I was about to ask you for that but I thought "Carmella is in the match, so he is :focus on that" >>>


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

Wait, Becky and Mickie are best friends now?


----------



## DWils

Uh oh....Natalya just called WM "the greatest thrill ride" instead of "the ultimate thrill ride". Vince won't be too happy about that. LOL.


----------



## Xenoblade

shut the holy fuck up natalia.. God how tyson kid puts up with that annoying twat I will never know..

He must have the worst life ever.


----------



## the_hound

oh great stick her on the announce table, the fuck is going on with this company shit booking








just fuck off wwe


----------



## JDP2016

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah just another horrible case of "Oh you're a face now? Lets be friends!" i hate that shit, no resentment or apologies, just all is forgiven because she hates Alexa now too.


Just wait until Dana teams up with Bayley after wrestlemania.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Taroostyles

That whole match and segment went way too long


----------



## wkc_23

Uh Oh, Naomi is back


----------



## Uptown King

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Is the Marine franchise any good?


Don't think so.


----------



## Ace

JDP2016 said:


> Casuals don't want to see Nakamura and Joe is on Raw.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


 So what? The 80,000 in attendance would rather watch those matches than AJ-Shane. Casuals have Goldberg-Lesnar and Taker, fuck Shane, he doesn't belong in the same ring as AJ.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Naomi!!!!!!


----------



## Victor Chaos

wkc_23 said:


> Thread needs some Alexa booty.


Such a Blissful looking booty.


----------



## wwetna1

Naomi spike ddt'd a bitch. They should know better than to give her botching ass that spot there


----------



## Headliner

YESSS!!!! I knew she would be back.:mark:

Ya'll mad


----------



## AngryConsumer

SDL women's match winner confirmed. :eyeroll


----------



## Mango13

OH FFS, guess we know who is going to be a 2x champion come sunday. I was really hoping they would further the Carmella/Ellsworth storyline by having Ellsworth interfere to get Carmella the win but meh.


----------



## SAMCRO

Why the fuck does Mickie wrestle with those giant bell bottoms on her tights? That doesn't seem like it would be practical for trading holds and doing kicks.


----------



## Jay Valero

Aw crap.


----------



## the_hound




----------



## Mordecay

I swear Becky is such a geek, Zayn levels of geek :franklol

Fuck, Naomi is back, so she is winning this right? fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## DWils

Damn Naomi's got that thick a55. lol.


----------



## Trophies

Wasting Naomi's surprise return for tonight? ok then


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

Otunga is absolutely whiter than I am


----------



## TD Stinger

Good to see Naomi back in time for Mania. Would have sucked to miss Mania in her home town.


----------



## Uptown King

Guessing Marine 6 will star Roman Reigns.


----------



## sbuch

Damn what a hurricanrana ! Naomi with that monster pop


----------



## Mugging of Cena

:bjpenn

I must say, Natalya does a good job of making me hate her.


----------



## wwetna1

One Winged Angel said:


> So what? The 80,000 in attendance would rather watch those matches than AJ-Shane. Casuals have Goldberg-Lesnar and Taker, fuck Shane, he doesn't belong in the same ring as AJ.


Belong is a terrible word choice. Shane has done more for that ring that AJ is in than AJ has.


----------



## Mox Girl

Naomi is really over, they even chanted her catchphrase!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

jayman321 said:


> :O Pburg?


Hampton :lol


----------



## The Game

Damn Naomi got a massive pop
Glad she'll be at WM


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Naomi!!!!!! FEEL THE GLOW!!!! :grin2:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Nice to see Naomi back. And :bjpenn at both that solid pop and the crowd actually chanting with her Feel The Glow catchphrase.


----------



## Uptown King

Mordecay said:


> I swear Becky is such a geek, Zayn levels of geek :franklol
> 
> *Fuck, Naomi is back, so she is winning this right? fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm*




Maybe.


----------



## Mainboy

:ha


----------



## Mordecay

So, since when Naomi is over? Did I miss anything?


----------



## Ace

So Naomi is favorite to win the SD women's title at WM? :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Naomi could be greatest Women's Champion in WWE history if they pushed her right from here on out.


----------



## wkc_23

Jesus fuck, Tyler Breeze is super buried.


----------



## Mango13

LMAO breeze is officially fucking done.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Put the title on Naomi, she's really over right now. 

The crowd even chanted feel the glow, good for her.


----------



## Trophies

Oh my God, imagine Naomi's Mania entrance. :lmao


----------



## I am the Storm

Naomi.

Ugh.

Look. I'm happy she's healthy and capable of performing. After all I wish only the best, health-wise, for any performer in that ring.

That said...

...*puke*


----------



## JDP2016

Naomi getting a huge pop should prove once and for all that Smackdown is better because of it's creative team.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrieMode

YAAAAAAAAAAS NAOMI :clap

DAT POP! SASHITER BANK? BUGLEY? MAMA JAX? WHO? YAAAAAAAAAAS QUEEEEEEEEEEN :clap


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Damn that hurricanrana was pretty sick.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

Damn Tyler Breeze makes some nice boi pussy :yum:


----------



## Uptown King

Lol Tyler Breeze still with this character and gimmick.


----------



## SpeedStick

And yo' *ass* can't teach that!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Buckle up Buckaroo just makes me think of South Park.


----------



## sbuch

Lmao Tyler Breeze and Fandango...........honestly kudos to guys


----------



## DoubtGin

the cringe


----------



## Rated R™

:lmao don't they have Breeze listed at 6'0+ on every site?


----------



## SAMCRO

Wow they are burying Breeze harder than fuck, this idiot actually agreed to this shit, have some self respect dude just leave and go to Impact Wrestling or the indies, he can't be making that much anyways. Take Cody's advice and realize you shouldn't be afraid to just have enough it and leave.


----------



## Steve Black Man

Damn. That blonde chick with Fandango was fucking hot!!!


----------



## the_hound

erm so she can enter herself into the match but sami can't, i feel like crying at times


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

I want more Bryan and Breezango segments!!!!

'Organic-ky' comedy is the best!


----------



## scshaastin

Oh man that hate train is going to be off the rails if Naomi wins


----------



## Ace

wwetna1 said:


> Belong is a terrible word choice. Shane has done more for that ring that AJ is in than AJ has.


 AJ's the one selling the tickets and merch. The BS about casuals tuning in for Shane is just that, BS. He's a name they recognize but he sure as hell isn't bringing them in. He's not Undertaker or Goldberg.

Hell he's not big enough in his fathers mind to get bigger billing or a stip for a match he desperately needs. Doofus son in law got it instead, just like doofus son in law will get the company.


----------



## Hitman Hart

Wrestlemania XIV was in 1998, not 1997..


----------



## wwe9391

:lol they got the year wrong for WM14


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Breezango has been killing it these last two weeks. :hayden3 If they keep this up, I really hope that a title run is in their future.


----------



## the_game_master

Even WWE forgets when WrestleMania XIV occurred. That as 1998 not 1997.


----------



## AngryConsumer

I absolutely detest the fact that WWE dropped the "Bullsh*t" from Miz's "Total Bellas." :eyeroll


----------



## Mordecay

Poor Breeze, he is still dressed as Nikki, :buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Why the Naomi hate ? Sure she's not the greatest in the ring but neither is the current champion 

She's really over right now, put the strap on who the fans are behind.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

:bearer

Wtf Breeze


----------



## DWils

That was Wrestlemania 1998. Kane wasn't around in WM 1997.


----------



## Sazer Ramon

WrestleMania XIV was NOT 1997


----------



## misterxbrightside

Did I really read a comment on how Carmella should be women's champion? :lol


----------



## razzathereaver

Ambrose Girl said:


> Naomi is really over, they even chanted her catchphrase!


I completely forgot she even had a catchphrase :lol


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

I'm mad that Becky lost like that. They'll never not make her look like shit.

Glad Naomi is back though. Like that move she did near the entrance on Natalya.


----------



## Uptown King

Total Bellas skit will be awesome.


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie

World's Finest Chocolate is back! I hope she regains the title.


----------



## the_hound

oh look another smackdown battle royal, thats like the 17th time since smackdown went to usa network


----------



## BrieMode

2x SD Women's Champion. A Smackdown Legend. A Icon. QWEEEEEEEEN NAOMI :clap


----------



## wkc_23

Was WM15 that bad, that they acknowledged WM14 was in 97? :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Xenoblade

Namoi's ass to the face finisher still looks more devistating than Bayley or Mickie James finishers..


----------



## Mango13

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Why the Naomi hate ? Sure she's not the greatest in the ring but neither is the current champion
> 
> She's really over right now, put the strap on who the fans are behind.



Because she is injury prone and story wise it didn't make any sense? she only won it because it was black history month and WM is in her hometown.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

AngryConsumer said:


> I absolutely detest the fact that WWE dropped the "Bullsh*t" from Miz's "Total Bellas." :eyeroll


I noticed that. Pathetic

:trips7


----------



## the_game_master

wkc_23 said:


> Was WM15 that bad, that they acknowledged WM14 was in 97? :lol :lol :lol


You mean WM13 in '97. 

WM 15 is '99


----------



## The High King

almost 50 minutes gone and nothing of note


----------



## BrieMode

Perched for Miz and Maryse to continue doing all the work building this Wrestlemania match :clap


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Mango13 said:


> Because she is injury prone and story wise it didn't make any sense? she only won it because it was black history month and WM is in her hometown.


You realize her most recent injury wasn't even legit right ? So what she only intially won it for BHM but you know what ? The crowd reacted well to it and were behind her and they were even more behind her tonight, she's over right now so it makes sense to roll with her.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

I love watching the Hall of Fame, the stories are always fun to hear.


----------



## wkc_23

the_game_master said:


> You mean WM13 in '97.
> 
> WM 15 is '99


See they fucked up so bad, they even got me fucking up.


----------



## Mox Girl

Dammit, Deano will be on in the second half hour, bugger. I'll miss it cos I'm leaving for the airport soon :lol


----------



## Uptown King

This segment will be the highlight of the night.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

Naomi's return was cool, though seems odd not to have her return at WM instead?


----------



## Mango13

I know it's not gonna happen but Miz and Maryse should totally win this match.


----------



## Zigglerpops

Looking forward to Becky v Carmella/Elsworth, I can see it been a h/cap match and Becky beats the crap out of Elsworth


----------



## Victor Chaos

The Awesome One and his smoking hot Goddess are here. Business is about to pick up.


----------



## Ace

I'm less hyped for WM after watching this :lol

2 down to 1, lets see if it can go down to a 0.


----------



## JC00

Trophies said:


> Oh my God, imagine Naomi's Mania entrance. :lmao


Match is at 5PM. Sun will still be out. So no clue why people keep talking about her entrance.


----------



## 3ku1

Well int erms of match quality. We shoulden't expect the SD womansd match on the kick off show :lol. To be great. But I Still think it was booked far better then Raw. And buolt better. I mean they have all that former wwe talent returning up their sleeve. At least we diddn't get some tedious dragged out promo. They just got down to it. And i like in the match they kept Alexa away from Becky and Mickie. Opposed to the Raw woman who touched too much. For me SD woman wins the go home shows. IT is so over booked though. IT feels like Bliss over coming the odd's. And she probably well..


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

Who gives a FUCK about al roker


----------



## Uptown King

The High King said:


> almost 50 minutes gone and nothing of note


Things about to pick up.


----------



## DoubtGin

time for the highlight of Smackdown


----------



## wkc_23

Total bellas bull**** finale :mark:


----------



## the_hound

hahahaha love that


----------



## ElTerrible

Is Al Roker licensed? Marriage not just proposal at Mania.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

LOL, this is better than the Slater/Rhyno skits.


----------



## Uptown King

This is too hilarious.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Miz in Cena's suit jacket... :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## SAMCRO

:lmao this fucking shit is pure fucking gold :lmao


----------



## the_hound

AHAHAHAHAHAAYH NO FUCKING WAY


----------



## Mango13

LMFAO omg


----------



## wkc_23

Daniel Bryan :lol :lol :lol


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

rofl


----------



## Headliner

Midget Bryan.:done


----------



## wwe9391

:lmao


----------



## 3ku1

:lol this is gold.


----------



## razzathereaver

Daniel Bryan :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

LMFAO at that "lil Bryan"

DEAD!!!

Bwhahahahahahahahaahaha!

"Ywis ywis ywis ywis!"


----------



## Ace

:lmao this shit is awesome.

Miz saving SD again.


----------



## wwetna1

couldn't help but go in on Bryan ... lol Miz don't change


----------



## Uptown King

Lol at the DB impersonation.:grin2:


----------



## AngryConsumer

:HA :HA :HA :HA :HA :HA :HA :HA :HA :HA :HA


----------



## Trophies

I am so deceased.


----------



## Lok

:lmao


----------



## safc-scotty

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Damn, Miz still killing it. :lol


----------



## Mango13

OMFG I'm legit dying over here.


----------



## Jabez Makaveli

The Daniel Bryan impersonation has me dead.


----------



## Phaedra

fuck popcorn time.

also the person who came up with the idea that Ellsworth should take Carmella's chewing gum should completely get a huge fucking raise lol.


----------



## SureUmm

Maybe Al Roker can dress up like Sapphire and bounce around for a few minutes. WrestleMania moment!


----------



## Ace

Miz is a fucking genius...

His impersonation of Bryan is GOAT tier :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Never thought Miz would ever be entertaining again after The Dirt Sheet Duo split. :lol

Well played, you frog-faced bastard. :yoshi


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Give that man an Oscar! 

Hahahahahaha!


----------



## MillionDollarProns

Miz TV :lmao


----------



## misterxbrightside

The writers for these segments are the real MVPs here :lol


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

:lmao :lol :lmao

this is hilarious!


----------



## AngryConsumer

Goddamn it, Miz! :bow :bow :bow :bow :bow


----------



## Uptown King

This has to be this era's version of this is my life.


----------



## Mango13

To be continued? :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl

I lost it at the Daniel Bryan part :lmao


----------



## Ace

I can't believe it, but Miz-Cena is the most interesting feud going in the WWE :lmao


----------



## Mugging of Cena

:lmao

DB: I can't have steak, it hurts my tummy


----------



## wkc_23

:HA :HA :HA :HA


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

This is fuggin GOLD!

Gold Jerry!


----------



## DoubtGin




----------



## I am the Storm

"Pitter patter of little feet"

:HA

"Hurts my tummy"

:HA

I'm dying.
:sodone


----------



## misterxbrightside

OMG dude !


----------



## Uptown King

Dammit their is more to this awesomeness.:laugh::grin2:


----------



## Trophies

Ah the good ole cliffhanger.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Miz needs another Championship run, most entertaining guy on the roster right now.


----------



## safc-scotty

This is fucking brilliant :lmao Maryse really nails some of the Bellas mannerisms as well.


----------



## Mordecay

Such a cliffhanger

That DB impersonation :lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol

The commercial break :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## The High King

that slayed me
hilarious stuff


----------



## SureUmm

:lmao this is spectacular. Someone read the board and saw the suggestion that Miz play Bryan too.


----------



## DoubtGin

im not even mad about the commercial break :lmao :lmao


----------



## Victor Chaos

OMG SETH ROLLINS said:


> Who gives a FUCK about al roker


Dylan Dreyer >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Al Roker


----------



## Hawkke

Total Bella bullshit is the greatest thing in WWE since 2006, hands down.


----------



## SAMCRO

Anyone else think Miz should win MITB this year? I'd be all for it.


----------



## Uptown King

One Winged Angel said:


> I can't believe it, but Miz-Cena is the most interesting feud going in the WWE :lmao


Due to the Miz and Maryse. They have made this storyline work with their promo work and these segments.


----------



## Mox Girl

How could you boo those skits? :lol Legit one of the funniest things WWE has done in forever.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Miz and Maryse are hilarious. Maryse doesn't look bad as Nikki. The dark hair looks good on her, I mean she looks good with blonde and brown hair. I wonder if John is really like he is portrayed on Total Bellas? Considering it is reality tv and all that so you can't believe to much of it.


----------



## Xenoblade

miz and maryse have carried this feud which is why it sucks they are going to get destroyed at mania.. I can't even look forward to the match at all.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

SAMCRO said:


> Anyone else think Miz should win MITB this year? I'd be all for it.


It's a great vehicle for a heel and Miz absolutely deserves a title run this summer.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

A proper commercial break ? :bjpenn


----------



## Mra22

Miz is freaking hilarious :lol


----------



## The High King

Hawkke said:


> Total Bella bullshit is the greatest thing in WWE since 2006, hands down.


what happened in 2006?


----------



## JamesCurtis24

I haven't given two shits about Miz/Maryse... ever. This is making me feel different. Great stuff, very entertaining. I actually want to see this match because of the great job by Miz and Maryse.


----------



## the_hound




----------



## Victor Chaos

SAMCRO said:


> Anyone else think Miz should win MITB this year? I'd be all for it.


I'm all for it.

He is certainly more deserving than Boring Corbin.


----------



## Uptown King

SAMCRO said:


> Anyone else think Miz should win MITB this year? I'd be all for it.


Yes, he deserves another main event run due to this stuff. UC or WC on MNR or SDL.


----------



## Ace

Miz is the MVP for this road to WM.

Jericho a solid second.


----------



## Hawkke

I have 0 desire to see this match, but I could watch TBB for months!


----------



## capitalone

The High King said:


> what happened in 2006?


----------



## wkc_23

Maryse Bella & Mike Cena >>>>>>>>>>>> Nikki Bella & John Cena


----------



## Ace

I do.. NOT ever want to marry you :lmao

Miz :sodone


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Brie not knowing who she is was fucking hilarious. :lol


----------



## 3ku1

Miz shooting the truth on Cena :lol


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

:lol :lol :lol


----------



## Phaedra

Broom you into the gutter sounds really aggressive :ha :Ha


----------



## Uptown King

Mugging of Cena said:


> It's a great vehicle for a heel and Miz absolutely deserves a title run this summer.


Yeah he could cash it in at SS on either the UC on RAW or WC on SDL. Imagine him cashing in on Reigns at SS to win the UC on RAW.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

:cena4


----------



## 3ku1

Give miz is oscar!1 Holy shit


----------



## Ace

You can't see me, because there's nothing here worth seeing.

Damn, that's cold.


----------



## wkc_23

Cause you can't see me :ti


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

One Winged Angel said:


> Miz is the MVP for this road to WM.
> 
> Jericho a solid second.


I'd go Jericho then Miz but either or is good.


----------



## Mra22

LMBO !!! :lol


----------



## BrieMode

Also it's really funny cause Becky can carry a good match with Carmella but not with Alexa. Alexa is the real shit one and someone agg ass complain about queen Mella :argh:


----------



## Architect-Rollins

I bet Al Roker is going to botch the announcing at Wrestlemania :lol


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Whoa this is kind of dark. Lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Miz is so good.


----------



## TD Stinger

This surprisingly just got very deep.


----------



## Mox Girl

That was a really good line from Maryse there about the Kids' Choice Awards.


----------



## Mango13

God that was fucking awesome.


----------



## wwe9391

Miz and Maryse need to win at Wm. They just have too.


----------



## razzathereaver

"There's nothing here worth seeing". 

Savage.


----------



## DoubtGin

wow that was deep


----------



## Uptown King

Terrific heel work by the Miz and Maryse.


----------



## Ace

Miz getting applauded :lmao


----------



## Mra22

This is such great work by Miz and Maryse :clap


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Hope Maryse has been training, because she was God awful before, so this break probably just made her worse. Not sure which she does worse, Talk, wrestle, or act.


----------



## wkc_23

Standing ovation.
:applause :applause :applause


----------



## Hawkke

Masterwork! Masterwork!

However sadly time for the mute button.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Miz is God


----------



## Xenoblade

wwe9391 said:


> Miz and Maryse need to win at Wm. They just have too.


They won't.


----------



## ElTerrible

Kids choice awards. Ouch.


----------



## Mordecay

Miz is so awesome


----------



## AngryConsumer

MVP! MVP! MVP! MVP! MVP! MVP! :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :bow :bow :bow :bow :bow :bow


----------



## Mango13

Here comes Cena and Nikki to ruin it


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

That got really serious at the end there, Miz and Maryse went off. I can see why Miz acts.


----------



## Jay Valero

Get that product placement, John.


----------



## Uptown King

wwe9391 said:


> Miz and Maryse need to win at Wm. They just have too.


Unfortunately it will be Cena and Nikki.


----------



## the_hound

its burial time


----------



## MillionDollarProns

God Maryse dressed as Nicki is so hot I don't know if my DONG can take this


----------



## wwetna1

HE might have to rap to dig out this hole


----------



## Victor Chaos

Give the Awesome One a standing ovation.


----------



## TD Stinger

Well, Miz it was great knowing you. Get ready for the shovel from Cena.


----------



## bradatar

That was so lit. Cena is heel in this feud.


----------



## I am the Storm

Venomous truth by Miz and Maryse. It. Was. Brutal. But so damn true.

I've never, ever cheered for Miz. In this feud, however, I would :mark: if Miz/Maryse won. They destroyed Cena/GF, IMO,


----------



## Ace

Miz and Maryse have carried this entire feud.


----------



## wwetna1

Uptown King said:


> Unfortunately it will be Cena and Nikki.


Nikki is actually the only one of the four who is winless at WM


----------



## Taroostyles

Why are all of these segments going way too long?


----------



## 3ku1

BrieMode said:


> Also it's really funny cause Becky can carry a good match with Carmella but not with Alexa. Alexa is the real shit one and someone agg ass complain about queen Mella :argh:


Actually Becky is the shit one. Becaue of her booking. She has always been bookefd as the weak babyface. People get shitting on Alexa. Yet shes the chanpion. And sells more merch then any current woman in the company. Carmella :Llol your kidding right. She botches more then Naomi does, whos the real WOAT. I guess in this workrate era, people only care about ring work. Well it takes more then that. You Becky marks are insane. Alexa and Becky both carried great matches.


----------



## chops52

By far the best build of any match in the road to wrestlemania. Man kind of sad


----------



## Uptown King

the_hound said:


> its burial time


Its about time Cena gets some shots in, Miz primarily killed it.


----------



## SureUmm

Fucking A. Miz....just...wow. Never thought I'd be such a mark for the guy.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

WOOOOOOOOOOW.... Cena.... harsh.


----------



## Mango13

LOL if only they got Maria to talk about Nikkis blocking power


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Cena tellin it like it is.


----------



## Mox Girl

Oh, shut up Cena...


----------



## Uptown King

That Cena burn on Maryse was a BURN.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Cena with DAT ETHA!!!!


----------



## Jay Valero

Yawn. somebody wake me when Cena and Boobie Bella are gone.


----------



## Headliner

It's always set up so that Cena destroys his opponent on the mic.

John Cena Recognize.:cena3


----------



## Mango13

This should of ended with the Total Bellas Bullshit. Instead we have to listen to a corny Cena promo.


----------



## Uptown King

Cena with the shots fired tonight on both.


----------



## Architect-Rollins

No way John and Nikki aren't winning on Sunday.


----------



## Ace

Preachy Cena...


----------



## Victor Chaos

Wasn't Maryse the longest reigning DIva's champion before A.J. Lee?


----------



## ElTerrible

Imagine if he really turned Hollywood Cena and everything Miz said became a reality. Wow.


----------



## The High King

Cena claiming his girlfriend is a bit thick proved the Miz point


----------



## Mordecay

Fuck Nikki is annoying and she is just standing there


----------



## 3ku1

Cena putting over the woman :lol. Maybe they are crappy bootlegs, because you were originally in them Cena..


----------



## AngryConsumer

STOP BURYING BREEZE! :lol


----------



## Mra22

Ouch :heyman5


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Cena is killing it. And Im not even a Cena fan. Saying all that Ive been saying for yrs


----------



## Hawkke

They can't just ever let the awesome things end awesome, they always have to do something to ruin the moment! Always! They just had to bring bitchboi out with a microphone and kill the moment.


----------



## Ace

Weak ass stuff from Cena.


----------



## Uptown King

Oh shit....Cena just...oh damn Miz firing blanks.


----------



## Xenoblade

maybe maryse doesn't want kids john?


----------



## DoubtGin

yet the SD match is on the pre-show :lmao


----------



## DanBrown

They both have their points.


----------



## misterxbrightside

He is DIGGING into Maryse. Holy crap!


----------



## TD Stinger

Ok, for once, can the other guy get to say something back.

Though Cena isn’t as bad he usually is.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Dang John!!!


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

Nicole is such a MARK for Cena


----------



## Mugging of Cena

:applause

Cena is doing work here and I ain't even mad.


----------



## Lok

Its odd to say but it seems like Cena and Miz are really enjoying this. :lol


----------



## Jay Valero

If you've got a mic in your hand, DO NOT let somebody cut a 5 minute promo on you. Fire back and shut them down.


----------



## Mordecay

Damn, this is great


----------



## wwetna1

The firing blanks bit was funny, touching his junk was weird asf


----------



## Mainboy

That guy in the green top and the guy with the Bayern Munich shirt on are at every show. How do they afford it.


----------



## sbuch

Lmao cena is a straight bully on the mic and mizs reactions look legit


----------



## AngryConsumer

Nikki Bella really does nothing. I always believed this but was on the fence for a bit. 

Tonight confirms it. Eye candy, though, I'm not hating on that for a second... but c'mon. Carry your own weight here.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

That boy Cena kinda nice with the promo if you ain't know.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Cena........ this is top shelf.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

:cena4 at Miz getting BTFO for being a hypocrite *and* a poor successor for Cena's shitty Marine movie franchise.

Savage John Boy = Best John Boy :cena6


----------



## ElTerrible

Damn. Nice comeback Cena. Hands down they deserve to Main Event WrestleMania.


----------



## wkc_23

I give Smackdown credit. This has been a pretty good build up to this match, when I thought there was zero chance.


----------



## AmWolves10

Miz is winning the segment, he put on the better promo. He's just selling Cena's promo whereas Cena no sold Miz's.


----------



## wwetna1

Lok said:


> Its odd to say but it seems like Cena and Miz are really enjoying this. :lol


That's because they both look like they half way can't stop from laughing when they are shit talking.


----------



## the_hound

ah cena the guy that cheated on his ex haha


----------



## Uptown King

Jay Valero said:


> If you've got a mic in your hand, DO NOT let somebody cut a 5 minute promo on you. Fire back and shut them down.


I think its about time Cena got some exchanges in as Miz has mostly gotten them all in this storyline.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW....................


----------



## wkc_23

BAH GOD HE CALLED HIM A PUSSY!


----------



## Mra22

Such a great promo :clap


----------



## sbuch

Wow Cena just called miz a pussy lmao ...i bet Miz/maryse are HOT right now


----------



## Headliner

PG Good boy John just called him a pussy.:lmao

WWE corporate complaints coming in thousands tonight.:lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I hope Adam Cole gets this much freedom on the mic when he signs.


----------



## wwetna1

He just called him a pussy like he was young Shane McMahon lol


----------



## Mango13

God It kills me that Cena and Nikki are going to win on Sunday.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Another WM match winner confirmed... though, this has been set in motion for a month and a half now. :lol


----------



## TD_DDT

Nikki is a waste


----------



## Phaedra

I want to see these two fight so bad.


----------



## -XERO-




----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

this is the best built SmackDown match at WM33 imo


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

I'm surprised they would let Cena say that even though they silenced it out!


----------



## The Adorable One

Great segment. Kudos to Miz, Maryese, and Cena. Nikki... was sort of furniture.


----------



## Hawkke

Fuck he's still going on isn't he? Where's the hook? Get to the next segement already!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Cena.. stop.... you win... YOU WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wkc_23

John Cena is a fucking savage, fr.


----------



## Mra22

DANGGGGGGGG!!!!!!


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

I'd never let anyone talk about my woman like that. Miz better fuck him up lol


----------



## Lok

:surprise: Imagine if Miz won


----------



## misterxbrightside

"She'll knock the Botox out your cheeks"

DEAD


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Cena just destroyed Miz here and it wasn't even close. They should have Cena/Nikki win in 30 secs at Mania. haha Its all Miz deserves


----------



## Mango13

Lok said:


> :surprise: Imagine if Miz won


If Miz wins I will mark the fuck out


----------



## Mra22

I can't wait for this match :clap


----------



## Ace

Nikki calling someone fake :lmao


----------



## DWils

shut up nikki bella


----------



## PanopticonPrime

How is it that a mixed tag match has the best build of all the Wrestlemania matches?


----------



## Phaedra

Ohhhhh i need miz and maryse to fucking kill them on sunday.


----------



## AngryConsumer

SHE TALKS. :WTF


----------



## sbuch

How are cena and Nikki not the heels??? The crowd doesn't event want to cheer them


----------



## wkc_23

That segment alone was better than RAW.


----------



## Uptown King

Lok said:


> :surprise: Imagine if Miz won


Main event push.:grin2:


----------



## DoubtGin

awesome segment, just until Nikki picked up the mic


----------



## Mango13

10 man tag next? ugh....


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

I feel like they are letting them cuss more tonight. A little more edginess it nice though.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

That's the real main event folks!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

John Cena is a cheat code on the mic.


----------



## Ace

Miz needs to win the MITB and cash in on Orton/Bray.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

hh

Holy shit.


----------



## Mra22

Hilarious that this is better built than any other match. :lol Big match John.


----------



## SpeedStick

Miz wife not happy with that promo , look real


----------



## SureUmm

Cena's killer on the mic, but it always boils down to *takes shirt off, challenges dude to fight, dude backs down*


----------



## Tony220jdm

Miz and Cena brought it!! really well done


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

The Miz > Cena. imho. his promo's are always one of the highlights of SmackDown


----------



## Victor Chaos

That was a great segment between The Miz and Cena. Didn't like Nikki's respense at the end, but still a great segment.


----------



## wkc_23




----------



## gr8nessgraves7

That promo is a prime example of why people hate Cena.


----------



## 3ddie93

The Miz's promo was great but why the fuck does Cena then have to completely bury him after. Can't they both look good, why does it always need to be a good promo and then Cena completely shits on it and they get no chance to respond.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Good build up but still not bothered about the match itself, couldn't give a fuck who the better couple is.


----------



## I am the Storm

Nikki was the only one who didn't contribute anything. Everyone else put in the work. Nikki stood there, nodded like a fool, and delivered a weak ass line when everyone else did their thing.

Despite that, through the work of 3/4 of the participants, the match has been sold to me. I can't wait.


----------



## misterxbrightside

This one has gone from the most despised concept of a match to the most well built up match on the card.


----------



## redban

The last time I checked, odds showed Cena and Nikki at 1-20; so they're the massive favorites. They're not losing.


----------



## Jay Valero

Uptown King said:


> I think its about time Cena got some exchanges in as Miz has mostly gotten them all in this storyline.


Too bad. Instead of spending time doing TD, they could've been filming vignettes too. No way you let somebody run you down like that without firing back. Of course, everybody has to let Cena make them look like a bitch. Should have torn that roid monkey a new one on live tv.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Uptown King said:


> Main event push.:grin2:


Miz is gonna ride his WM win straight to a world title win. 

Yup yup!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Great segment. Miz/Maryse need to win after that. From what I understand, neither Cena nor Nikki are going to be around after Mania. After what just happened, if they win, they've just physically and verbally buried Miz and Maryse... the two that are actually going to be on the show for the next several months.


----------



## The High King

Miz has the last laugh and the greatest laugh as he is married to Maryse 
Cena will be stuck with the brain dead Nikki.
Miz is the real winner


----------



## Jabez Makaveli

Damn, Cena brought it once again.....then Nikki ruined the vibe lol still good segment overall though


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Lok said:


> :surprise: Imagine if Miz won


Maryse could pin Nikki. Can't see Miz pinning Cena


----------



## BrieMode

Is this really what Nikki wanted to be her retirement angle? Being a bobblehead while John reads down a diva for no reason? I'm pissed off :argh: Mizryse really need to win. :argh: :argh:


----------



## ElTerrible

That was nearly 30 minutes of entertainment. 30 minutes. That´s more build up then the whole Taker/Reigns and Brock/Goldberg matches combined.


----------



## EMGESP

gr8nessgraves7 said:


> That promo is a prime example of why people hate Cena.


That promo was Godlike compared to anything coming out of Roman's mouth.


----------



## bradatar

Fucking shit I'll mark if Miz somehow wins. Dude is now gunning towards my top 5 EVER on the mic. Cenas burial was so unneeded


----------



## AmWolves10

Jay Valero said:


> If you've got a mic in your hand, DO NOT let somebody cut a 5 minute promo on you. Fire back and shut them down.


Cena's not like the Rock or Punk or Jericho or even Miz where he can shoot go back and forth with someone and come out looking better. He needs the other guy to sit there and look hurt and offended while he says a scripted monologue for 5 minutes.


----------



## Phaedra

I am floored by that. Best build on the card? I think so


----------



## Xenoblade

3ddie93 said:


> The Miz's promo was great but why the fuck does Cena then have to completely bury him after. Can't they both look good, why does it always need to be a good promo and then Cena completely shits on it and they get no chance to respond.


I would be ok with it if Miz and Maryse proved him wrong at mania but we all know they are going to get destroyed.. I have no idea why anyone is looking forward to the match.. It is going to suck and we all know who is going to win..


----------



## Tony220jdm

I hope maryse takes the pin fall because Miz been a beast and need keep building him as the top heel on smackdown


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie

Nah, Cena's not on the juice.


----------



## T0M

Great promo from Cena here but I just love The Miz. He's brilliant.


----------



## the_game_master

Cena/Nikki and Miz/Marsye have played a major part of making Smackdown LIVE great. 


They done some great scenes for the past several weeks in their feud. 


Way better than the lame Nikki vs Natalya feud of a couple months ago.


----------



## -XERO-

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> John Cena is a cheat code on the mic.


B 
A 
Right
A 
C 
Up
Down
A


----------



## Headliner

You gotta be fucking kidding me with this tag division. This is so disrespectful.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

John Cena looks so bare/naked or whatever without his armbands and stuff, maybe it's because I am so used to seeing him with them on.


----------



## Mordecay

Honestly, I think Cena has taken thius feud with a chip on his shoulder, trying to make a lower midcard feud into something main event worthy. He succeded, so as Miz, best feud of Mania by far. Maryse carried her own weight and Nikki sucks, I am sorry but she does nothing and is cringey af every time she speaks about John and their relationship


----------



## the_hound

One Winged Angel said:


> Miz needs to win the MITB and cash in on Orton/Bray.


----------



## Unca_Laguna

That ending to Miz's segment gave me flashbacks to the ending of "The Holy Mountain" (vid related) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=agw27HhB4H4

Give that man an emmy.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

God, why does Nikki have to talk? "My man and I..." Yes, we get it Nikki, he's your man. 

Hats off to everyone else, though.


----------



## Victor Chaos

EMGESP said:


> That promo was Godlike compared to anything coming out of Roman's mouth.


I laugh at anyone that tries to say Roman is the next Cena. Cena is light years better than that midcarder in nearly every aspect.


----------



## Mra22

Why are we having this match? fpalm


----------



## DOTL

Despite Nikki Bella, that was a good segment.

Anyway, why does Cena always have to go over people? It always comes off as artificial because no one is ever allowed to respond, or get the last word.


----------



## Mango13

lol they are trying to build up the Andre the giant battle royal like it means something, everyone who has won it is still in mid card purgatory lol


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

says a lot about how weak the SmackDown tag scene is that the teams are all going in to the battle royal rather than having any matches of their own at WM33, not even a title match on the pre-show, just ouch.


----------



## wwetna1

Mordecay said:


> Honestly, I think Cena has taken thius feud with a chip on his shoulder, trying to make a lower midcard feud into something main event worthy. He succeded, so as Miz, best feud of Mania by far. Maryse carried her own weight and Nikki sucks, I am sorry but she does nothing and is cringey af every time she speaks about John and their relationship


What she will add is carrying Maryse throughout her portion of the match which would have been a chore in MAryse's prime


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

I'm ready for that Mojo push doe....

Mojo/Ziggy might be surprisingly good...


----------



## The High King

Fact that Cena gets to respond each time second with Miz not replying or seemingly allowed to proves the points Miz makes


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

So David, Corbin crushing Ambrose underneath a forklift had nothing to do with Corbin getting an Intercontinental title match? Just admit it, the match is shit...it's been shit ever since Hulk Hogan announced it and spits more on the legacy of Andre than it does honor.


----------



## -XERO-

Alright_Mate said:


> Good build up but still not bothered about the match itself, couldn't give a fuck who the better couple is.


Me neither. (I like Nikki & Maryse though.)


----------



## Mordecay

Ziggler and Mojo are already on the Battle Royal, why the hell are in this match?


----------



## wkc_23

JBL saying that Dolph has had one of the best caareers in wwe history..... :tenay


----------



## SureUmm

AmWolves10 said:


> Cena's not like the Rock or Punk or Jericho or even Miz where he can shoot go back and forth with someone and come out looking better. He needs the other guy to sit there and look hurt and offended while he says a scripted monologue for 5 minutes.


Right, while everything said to Cena he just smugly smiles and laughs it off, then proceeds to nuke their credibility.


----------



## sbuch

God i miss mauro


----------



## T0M

DOTL said:


> Despite Nikki Bella, that was a good segent.
> 
> Anyway, why does Cena always have to go over people? It always comes off as artificial because no one is ever allowed to respond, or get the last word.


I don't know, I think Miz walking away and not 'rising' to Cena's taunting showed strength. When he turned around to go back in the ring I groaned. I thought it was a really well done segment, actually.


----------



## wwetna1

DOTL said:


> Despite Nikki Bella, that was a good segent.
> 
> Anyway, why does Cena always have to go over people? It always comes off as artificial because no one is ever allowed to respond, or get the last word.


Why does Cena have to eat shit for weeks before said upper word. AJ served it up week in and out . Miz served it up with his promos, leaving them laying, the segments. Cena's last word doesn't equate to getting ethered for most the verbal builds. Now that said Cena tends to flame the shit out of a mf since he gets no retort for weeks


----------



## Mordecay

wwetna1 said:


> What she will add is carrying Maryse throughout her portion of the match which would have been a chore in MAryse's prime


Thinking Nikki is gonna carry someone :heston:heston:heston


----------



## ElTerrible

Mra22 said:


> Why are we having this match? fpalm


Seven hours including the pre-show and this is what Ziggler and the SD tag champs are relegated to. Absolutely ridiculous. AA and Usos should have a 20 minute classic tag match on the pre-show and that´s not exactly giving them a rub.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

bradatar said:


> Fucking shit I'll mark if Miz somehow wins. Dude is now gunning towards my top 5 EVER on the mic. Cenas burial was so unneeded


I hope it's just tough love....


----------



## SureUmm

Fuck. Dolph is officially Mojo Rawley level. I thought this heel run could be something, but nope nope nope, he's just fallen even further. He's un-salvageable.


----------



## the_game_master

Mordecay said:


> Honestly, I think Cena has taken thius feud with a chip on his shoulder, trying to make a lower midcard feud into something main event worthy. He succeded, so as Miz, best feud of Mania by far. Maryse carried her own weight and Nikki sucks, I am sorry but she does nothing and is cringey af every time she speaks about John and their relationship


put your biases to the side. It was Nikki's line to Marsye "If you mess with my man, I'm going to break you Bitch" a few weeks ago that got this whole feud popping off to begin with.


----------



## wwetna1

wkc_23 said:


> JBL saying that Dolph has had one of the best caareers in wwe history..... :tenay


On paper? Yes. Hell he has a hall of fame resume. Reality? Nah bruh


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

When they let Nikki talk


----------



## wwetna1

Mordecay said:


> Thinking Nikki is gonna carry someone :heston:heston:heston


Thinking Nikki isn't the best female in ring worker and striker by far on SDL :heston:heston:heston


----------



## Ham and Egger

I am more hyped for Cena\Miz than anything else on this show! :mark:


----------



## SureUmm

the_game_master said:


> put your biases to the side. It was Nikki's line to Marsye "If you mess with my man, I'm going to break you Bitch" a few weeks ago that got this whole feud popping off to begin with.


Not really, that would be Miz's initial promo on Cena and Cena's retort.

Anyway, "fake-ass haterz, we're gonna kick ur ass" was so bad it could've sunk the feud had it not been built so well by Miz and Maryse.


----------



## Rise

I don't usually like to brag but I called this from the start that it was going to be a good build. For sure it has not disappointed. I do wish the Miz team got to come out on top tonight for some balance, because they are getting crushed Sunday.


----------



## Mango13

wwetna1 said:


> Thinking Nikki isn't the best female in ring worker and striker by far on SDL :heston:heston:heston


I'm not even a Becky fan but Nikki couldn't lace Beckys boots


----------



## Xenoblade

Ham and Egger said:


> I am more hyped for Cena\Miz than anything else on this show! :mark:


why would you be hyped for it? The match isn't going to be good and we all already know who is going to win, and the ending is most likely going to be filled with cringe.

It will probably be one of the most lackluster matches at wrestlemania.

Everyone has their own opinion though..


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Wait so the SD Tag Titles won't even be defended on WM


----------



## Victor Chaos

wkc_23 said:


> JBL saying that Dolph has had one of the best caareers in wwe history..... :tenay


Well if we're going by accomplishments it's probably true.


----------



## the_game_master

This SD Tag Battle Royal going on right now vs the Crusierweight 205 Matches on RAW


Which show would you prefer to be locked in a room and fed 24 hours of this?


----------



## 3ku1

wwetna1 said:


> Thinking Nikki isn't the best female in ring worker and striker by far on SDL :heston:heston:heston


No that is Bliss. If anyone ever saw her forearm on Mickie. You would know that. But apparently she needs to be sent back development NXt. Because her work rate man! Her work rate! Please. Like they well send the top woman merch seller back to NXT. Because her ring work. Naomi has been on the main roster nearly a decade. And she still sucks in the ring. Send her to NXT.


----------



## Ace

The SD tag division is in the ATGBR :lmao


----------



## Mugging of Cena

A week or two ago Usos and Alpha tore the house down. And now they'll be in a fucking battle royal at WM? Do I have that right?


----------



## the_hound

so they all jump off the apron just so this cunt can be the main spotlight

this company


----------



## wkc_23

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> When they let Nikki talk


God, she's beautiful :homer


----------



## Mox Girl

I turned the show off in the middle of John Cena's talking lol cos our ride showed up to take us to the airport.

Can somebody please tag me and tell me what Dean does?


----------



## T0M

I haven't watched Smackdown in years, is Ziggler a heel now? What's the story there?


----------



## Alright_Mate

"You just gotta love Mojo Rawley".

No JBL no, fuck off.


----------



## Headliner

Ziggler sold the hell out of that Gore.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

DAT Mojo push!!!


----------



## the_game_master

SureUmm said:


> Not really, that would be Miz's initial promo on Cena and Cena's retort.
> 
> *Anyway, "fake-ass haterz, we're gonna kick ur ass" was so bad it could've sunk the feud had it not been built so well by Miz and Maryse.*


Well that's tonight, did you think WWE was going to have Nikki go on Hardcore like she did 4 weeks ago that did get this couple feud popping off? Noticed WWE censored Miz's cussing in his video. 

When they made this a couple feud, it got personal, shit got real, and this got entertaining. 

WWE should do more of this.


----------



## Ace

Only feud I'm interested in from the SD side is Miz-Cena :lol


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

sbuch said:


> God i miss mauro


So do I and it sucks he's going to miss WrestleMania.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp

3ku1 said:


> No that is Bliss. If anyone ever saw her forearm on Mickie. You would know that. But apparently she needs to be sent back development NXt. Because her work rate man! Her work rate! Please. Like they well send the top woman merch seller back to NXT. Because her ring work. Naomi has been on the main roster nearly a decade. And she still sucks in the ring. Send her to NXT.


Lmao, obviously you get off to Bliss but please don't pretend that she has any ring ability or that she sells the most merch.

Unless you'd happen to be able to back that up with numbers?


----------



## Uptown King

Phaedra said:


> Ohhhhh i need miz and maryse to fucking kill them on sunday.


We both know that's not happening.


----------



## The High King

Breeze eating pins being forced to dress in drag
He must have taken a shit in Vinces office


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

T0M said:


> I haven't watched Smackdown in years, is Ziggler a heel now? What's the story there?


Basically frustration from losses, it was a good story but of course they blew it before it even got going.


----------



## AngryConsumer

:jim


----------



## wwetna1

Mango13 said:


> I'm not even a Becky fan but Nikki couldn't lace Beckys boots


Becky needs to learn to lace her own boots after she bombed her matches with Alexa and Mickie


----------



## SureUmm

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Wait so the SD Tag Titles won't even be defended on WM


You've driven me to hate Adam Cole until proven otherwise solely based on all these gifs. Not out of spite, I just can't help it.


----------



## Mango13

Every time I see Mojo I just think of the weird Videos he did with Bliss lol


----------



## wkc_23

wwetna1 said:


> On paper? Yes. Hell he has a hall of fame resume. Reality? Nah bruh


His booking has been all over the place. One min, he's in the title picture, the next min, he's feuding with Kalisto. It's not his fault really.


----------



## Uptown King

Any chance Harper actually reunites with Bray tonight or sunday?


----------



## Ace

Takeover card looks much better than WM :draper2


----------



## AngryConsumer

SureUmm said:


> You've driven me to hate Adam Cole until proven otherwise solely based on all these gifs. Not out of spite, I just can't help it.


SIR!


----------



## redban

This match won't go until 10. 

Are Ambrose and Corbin going to close this show? I don't think they've showed yet.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

What song is in the NXT Takeover commercial?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

SureUmm said:


> You've driven me to hate Adam Cole until proven otherwise solely based on all these gifs. Not out of spite, I just can't help it.


He'll win you back once he takes the NXT Title off of Roode :draper2


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Where the fuck is Dean.


----------



## AngryConsumer

One Winged Angel said:


> Takeover card looks much better than WM :draper2


Which is the norm.


----------



## the_hound

i would so eat auskas shit for desert, man shes just


----------



## The High King

SureUmm said:


> You've driven me to hate Adam Cole until proven otherwise solely based on all these gifs. Not out of spite, I just can't help it.


you will upset him.
Any mocking of the skinny bobbledoll upsets whipwreck and his strange fascination who thinks he is the spokesperson and expert on everything about Cole


----------



## Ace

What are they doing with Ambrose and Corbin? I hope this match is short..


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp

wwetna1 said:


> Becky needs to learn to lace her own boots after she bombed her matches with Alexa and Mickie



The Mickie match was bad but HBK himself couldn't get a decent match out of Alexa, Mickie in 2017 or Carmella, Becky is hardly working with much talent


----------



## Mordecay

One Winged Angel said:


> Takeover card looks much better than WM :draper2


Takeover card is shit, but Mania card is even more shit, so I agree


----------



## Alright_Mate

No Intercontinental Championship build tonight but they can find room for a shit 10 man tag.


----------



## SureUmm

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> He'll win you back once he takes the NXT Title off of Roode :draper2


Maybe....

depends on the gifs.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

The High King said:


> you will upset him.
> Any mocking of the skinny bobbledoll upsets whipwreck and his strange fascination who thinks he is the spokesperson and expert on everything about Cole


 @AngryConsumer you see this sh*t ? :lol

You can't be a big fan of a wrestler anymore apparently.


----------



## Unca_Laguna

Dangerous Nemesis said:


> So do I and it sucks he's going to miss WrestleMania.


Has there been confirmation of what's going on? I'm assuming a bi-polar thing after they first lie about weather, then say "He's sick".


----------



## AngryConsumer

Realistically, the Orton/Wyatt feud has played second fiddle to Styles/Shane... and now Ambrose/Corbin since Orton "split" from the Wyatt Family.


----------



## Mordecay

I hope mai boi Luke presents a good fight

and then get pinned...

Again crycrycry:cry


----------



## the_hound

hahaha


----------



## SureUmm

AngryConsumer said:


> SIR!


is that an Adam Cole catchphrase?

:ambrose4 
HATE HATE HATE HATE HATE HATE HATE 
:ambrose4


----------



## Trophies

Cass is just stuck on SAWFT lol


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

haha, I liked the Snickers add with Becky and Enzo/Cass


----------



## SureUmm

The High King said:


> you will upset him.
> Any mocking of the skinny bobbledoll upsets whipwreck and his strange fascination who thinks he is the spokesperson and expert on everything about Cole


I wasn't being that serious about it, but...noted?


----------



## the_game_master

Why was Becky Lynch in that ad and not Carmela?


and the commentators should have said 'New Day has been everywhere, except here on Smackdown.'


----------



## 3ku1

ChampWhoRunsDaCamp said:


> The Mickie match was bad but HBK himself couldn't get a decent match out of Alexa, Mickie in 2017 or Carmella, Becky is hardly working with much talent


I don't underatand why Alexa gets constantly shit on by the ?wc for her ring work. When she carried NAOMI AT ec. Naomi was constantly botching through the match. And Alexa to salvage it alot of times. Carmella? You really think she is a great ring worker, hilarous. Eva Marie as your avatar nice.


----------



## Xenoblade

I love that seth and trips have their own metalica theme for their feud..


----------



## Ace

Of course, on your show you advertise Raw's matches ahead of yours :lmao

Advertise the Raw women's match while your SD match is on the pre show and your tag divison is in the ATGBR as bodies :lmao


----------



## Phaedra

Uptown King said:


> We both know that's not happening.


I know, i'm in tantrum city about it though lol.


----------



## the_game_master

Shane should not booked himself in this match. This is stupid. 

He could flexed his corporate muscles on AJ Styles and retaliated by putting AJ Styles in a Hell in a Cell handicap match against Big Show and Kane.


----------



## Uptown King

AngryConsumer said:


> Realistically, the Orton/Wyatt feud has played second fiddle to Styles/Shane...* and now Ambrose/Corbin* since Orton "split" from the Wyatt Family.


That feud has barely been mentioned, how?>


----------



## SureUmm

Game night with Becky Lynch would be a blast. Even if it didn't end in full penetraysh.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

SureUmm said:


> I wasn't being that serious about it, but...noted?


He has some serious issue with me being a fan of Adam Cole :lol it's pretty pathetic tbh.


----------



## wkc_23

Still pissed Neville and Aries will be on the pre show fpalm


----------



## AngryConsumer

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> @AngryConsumer you see this sh*t ? :lol
> 
> You can't be a big fan of a wrestler anymore apparently.


Not in this day and age apparently. :lmao


----------



## JC00

Well that's that no-one else is in the SD women's match.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Hope Al Roker stays away from the Today Show and Dylan 'The Booty' Dreyer gets his spot.


----------



## Hawkke

Why didn't they wait till the actual show to bring Naomi back? Why waste the moment the show before? Waste waste waste, new era same old shit.


----------



## Uptown King

One Winged Angel said:


> Of course, on your show you advertise Raw's matches ahead of yours :lmao
> 
> Advertise the Raw women's match while your SD match is on the pre show and your tag divison is in the ATGBR as bodies :lmao


It makes no sense that for a brand split both shows to advertise the other.


----------



## Ace

Holy fuck....

No Ambrose-Corbin and your main feud gets 15 mins (including a match)...


----------



## safc-scotty

Wonder if we see an Erick Rowan return here?


----------



## AngryConsumer

Uptown King said:


> That feud has barely been mentioned, how?>


Well considering that Ambrose/Corbin is getting ZERO time tonight... I'll retract that from my statement. :lol


----------



## Jay Valero

Hopefully Orton runs in and leaves Bray laying.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

18 mins left and no Ambrose/Corbin build?

I think they should have Corbin just "injure" Ambrose and caused the match to be off... Corbin faces an NXT call-up on Mania.


----------



## Uptown King

Main event time!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

No Ambrose tonight fpalm


----------



## HiddenViolence

Otunga: "Thank you" :lol


----------



## Ace

Aside from Miz, this show was horrific.

Less interested in WM and they didn't even do anything for Ambrose and Corbin :lmao


----------



## JamesCurtis24

That triple threat ladder is gonna suck ass. Nobody in that match is suitable for that match type, you almost couldn't pick a more ill fitting six for that match.


----------



## the_hound

THEY FUCKED UP BIG TIME


----------



## Uptown King

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> No Ambrose tonight fpalm


Looks like it.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp

3ku1 said:


> I don't underatand why Alexa gets constantly shit on by the ?wc for her ring work. When she carried NAOMI AT ec. Naomi was constantly botching through the match. And Alexa to salvage it alot of times. Carmella? You really think she is a great ring worker, hilarous. Eva Marie as your avatar nice.


She didn't carry Naomi, Carry implys the match was actually passable it wasn't. Neither carried and the match was complete garbage like every single match Alexa has ever had and most of Naomi's.

She gets shit on because she's won the title twice while being one of the worst workers in the history of the company.


----------



## Ace

@Ambrose Girl, no Ambrose segment :lmao


----------



## Lavidavi35

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> 18 mins left and no Ambrose/Corbin build?
> 
> I think they should have Corbin just "injure" Ambrose and caused the match to be off... Corbin faces an NXT call-up on Mania.


But the IC Title is out of obscurity!!!


----------



## JamesCurtis24

I would LOVE to see Harper win this match and be inserted into the title match. I feel like even in a loss it would do a lot towards making Harper a next level talent. I also think it would be a great culmination of the Wyatt family/Orton feud


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Someone explain to me why neither Ambrose/Corbin and Shane/Styles got any stipulations for their matches? At least one of those matches should have got it.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Unca_Laguna said:


> Has there been confirmation of what's going on? I'm assuming a bi-polar thing after they first lie about weather, then say "He's sick".


Yeah, he is actually.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/smack...-having-bad-time-bas-rutten-gives-update.html


----------



## DOTL

wwetna1 said:


> Why does Cena have to eat shit for weeks before said upper word. AJ served it up week in and out . Miz served it up with his promos, leaving them laying, the segments. Cena's last word doesn't equate to getting ethered for most the verbal builds. Now that said Cena tends to flame the shit out of a mf since he gets no retort for weeks


Is it anyone but WWE's fault that Cena isn't allowed to promo'd on in ring? The last person that did that was Punk.


----------



## SureUmm

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> He has some serious issue with me being a fan of Adam Cole :lol it's pretty pathetic tbh.


I'm tellin ya man, gifs have insidious powers that bring out the worst in us.


----------



## redban

They just killed a solid 10 minutes with that Wrestlemania recap + these commercials. Bray and Harper will wrestle at least 5 minutes, and Orton has to appear to do something. That takes us to 10:00.

Ambrose vs Corbin are not making the go-home show. Are they going to be on the pre-show at Mania? 

Ambrose is a former world champion who wrestled Brock just last year ...


----------



## JC00

ChampWhoRunsDaCamp said:


> The Mickie match was bad but HBK himself couldn't get a decent match out of Alexa, Mickie in 2017 or Carmella, Becky is hardly working with much talent



Yet Sasha, Bayley and Asuka have all had multiple solid matches with her in NXT.


----------



## Ace

Looks like no stip for AJ-Shane or Ambrose-Corbin.

No extreme match will overshadow HHH-Rollins, Doofus son in law wins :trips2


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

I'm so excited for Wrestlemania!!!!!!!!!! :cheer :cheer :mark :mark :woo :woo :Bayley


----------



## razzathereaver

This is the go-home SD for Mania and they couldn't even be bothered to give a single minute to the Ambrose/Corbin feud. This just buries the IC title.


----------



## Ace

Didn't they advertise Bray-Orton 5 minutes back :lmao


----------



## The High King

I am glad we dont have to see the boring ambrose and the lumbering corbin


----------



## wkc_23

Harper supporting a black tanktop now.


----------



## Mango13

This show has been meh at best, still destroyed that shitty episode of RAW we got last night though.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

SureUmm said:


> I'm tellin ya man, gifs have insidious powers that bring out the worst in us.


:lol :lol :lol

Nah man if you came to the ROH thread you'd see, it's some weird obsession of hate for me being a fan :lmao


----------



## Uptown King

redban said:


> They just killed a solid 10 minutes with that Wrestlemania recap + these commercials. Bray and Harper will wrestle at least 5 minutes, and Orton has to appear to do something. That takes us to 10:00.
> 
> Ambrose vs Corbin are not making the go-home show. Are they going to be on the pre-show at Mania?
> 
> Ambrose is a former world champion who wrestled Brock just last year ...


Corbin/Ambrose might open the show.


----------



## Xenoblade

My hype for shane and aj has died down a lot knowing it is a normal match.. 

The only thing offensive thing shane does that is legal now are his shit punches.. I might throw up.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Another 10 min rush job, why is the timing on SD so shit?


----------



## 3ku1

JC00 said:


> Yet Sasha, Bayley and Asuka have all had multiple solid matches with her in NXT.


Eactly its just MR booking. People are acting like Sasha and Co are having 5 Star matches on Raw.


----------



## Jay Valero

razzathereaver said:


> This is the go-home SD for Mania and they couldn't even be bothered to give a single minute to the Ambrose/Corbin feud. This just buries the IC title.


Didn't want to have two more wrestlers working in shirts on the show.


----------



## AngryConsumer

PUSH HARPER


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

redban said:


> They just killed a solid 10 minutes with that Wrestlemania recap + these commercials. Bray and Harper will wrestle at least 5 minutes, and Orton has to appear to do something. That takes us to 10:00.
> 
> Ambrose vs Corbin are not making the go-home show. Are they going to be on the pre-show at Mania?
> 
> Ambrose is a former world champion who wrestled Brock just last year ...


I hope Corbin/Ambrose have something 'major' happen backstage. 

We haven't seen anyone trapped in a car being dropped from a 20 foot high forklift in awhile...


----------



## Ace

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Someone explain to me why neither Ambrose/Corbin and Shane/Styles got any stipulations for their matches? At least one of those matches should have got it.


 Pretty obvious why :HHH2


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

Uptown King said:


> Corbin/Ambrose might open the show.


pretty sure the RAW tag ladder match will open the show, Corbin/Ambrose is either pre-show or after the RAW tag match imo


----------



## Architect-Rollins

No Ambrose or Corbin tonight? That's not a good sign.


----------



## the_game_master

Luke Harper has cleaned up his look since leaving the Wyatt Family. 


Black / clean wife beater. 
He appears to have grew out his hair, got a little man bun going on.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Anytime Corbin is not on my TV screen is a good thing.


----------



## AngryConsumer

CommercialMania has been the SDL go-home show. :lol


----------



## Mordecay

Fucking hell these commercials are getting ridiculous


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Lets see if Harper can pull a decent match out of Bray here. Good luck Luke!


----------



## 3ku1

Overall SD has been far better then Raw per usual. Raw have bigger talent like Seth, HHH, Brock. Goldberg, Reigns e.t.c. But SD pacing is just overall supieor. Miz/Cena beats anything Raw has going atm. which is kinda sad lol. But true.


----------



## Ace

Mango13 said:


> This show has been meh at best, still destroyed that shitty episode of RAW we got last night though.


 Crowd was better, but Raw takes the W this week.

Their 3 biggest matches have nothing to get you hyped.

Miz-Cena is not a main SD match, it shouldn't have had 20-30 mins dedicated to it.


----------



## the_hound

another advert, utter bollocks


----------



## Victor Chaos

AngryConsumer said:


> CommercialMania has been the SDL go-home show. :lol


And it's RUNNING WILD BROTHER!!!!


----------



## Buster Baxter

If Orton ends up appearing after this match, there is a chance that Corbin and Ambrose could end up appearing as Orton did get one over on Baron last week. Holding out hope that I didn't just sit through this show to not get my Ambrose fix.


----------



## MOBELS

Alright_Mate said:


> Another 10 min rush job, why is the timing on SD so shit?


It's ridiculous. They don't even have enough time for Ambrose/Corbin as well, yet they gave the women a pointless 25 min segment and gave the 10 man tag 12 mins. If anything like this ever happened on RAW you'd never hear the end of it.


----------



## Uptown King

BeckyLynch-edYou said:


> pretty sure the RAW tag ladder match will open the show, Corbin/Ambrose is either pre-show or after the RAW tag match imo


Lol if its pre show.


----------



## Ace

5 minutes left.

Crowd is dead, feel sorry for those who paid money to watch this show.

Feels like an episode of superstars.


----------



## The High King

cena running his mouth got more air time than the main event


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> No Ambrose tonight fpalm


I don't get it. WWE builds up all their matches on the go home shows and you mean to tell me they couldn't have at least given us a sit down interview between Ambrose and Corbin for their IC title match? It's a real shame how these two keep getting axed when they're build up has been one of the good ones.

Maybe if they shaved off some of that divas' nonsense, a bit of that mixed tag match segment and not waste time with another pointless multi-tag match, these guys could have gotten some time.


----------



## Architect-Rollins

Buster Baxter said:


> If Orton ends up appearing after this match, there is a chance that Corbin and Ambrose could end up appearing as Orton did get one over on Baron last week. Holding out hope that I didn't just sit through this show to not get my Ambrose fix.


Hope so. Because SD not booking their IC Champion on the go home show before Mania is not a good sign. Pretty unacceptable honestly.


----------



## the_game_master

Architect-Rollins said:


> No Ambrose or Corbin tonight? That's not a good sign.


Here's what it would have been. 

Baby face looking Corbin would have appeared from under the Titan tron to talk about how bad-ass he's become and how he doesn't have to take orders from anyone . 

Then Dean Ambrose would have came out from the side entry of the arena driving a Zamboni then he would have proceeded to spray water from the Zamboni on Corbin and the two would have proceeded to brawl from on the stage until the referees came out and break it up. 


Just picture that happened.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

One Winged Angel said:


> 5 minutes left.
> 
> *Crowd is dead*, feel sorry for those who paid money to watch this show.


Thats the norm for a Bray match. Orton has his work cut out for him


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

wkc_23 said:


> Harper supporting a black tanktop now.


Maybe it was white but he was got it so dirty it became black? :wink2:

I'm kidding but that would be so gross if that was true lol!


----------



## SureUmm

Dean Ambrose has gone from WWE champ and pinning John Cena to healthy scratch on the go-home show for Mania. That's gotta sting.

tbh I'm wondering if he pissed Cena off too much during their feud. It's established that Cena can be petty, and Dean went pretty hard on John's aloof attitude backstage.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

Uptown King said:


> Lol if its pre show.


they have a ton of matches on the main show already so something's gotta make way, I don't want it to be the IC match but a lot of people think it will be


----------



## Trophies

Wyatt almost face fucking Tom Phillips.


----------



## Xenoblade

Luke and Bray broke up this should have been a big match with big hype behind.. Instead they are in a pointless match on smackdown a few days before wrestlemania..


----------



## Mra22

This SD has been terrible for the most part. Only good thing was the Miz/Maryse/Cena/Nikki segment.


----------



## Ace

Loving Harper's new attire.


----------



## Mango13

One Winged Angel said:


> 5 minutes left.
> 
> Crowd is dead, feel sorry for those who paid money to watch this show.
> 
> Feels like an episode of superstars.



I mean to be fair if you were sitting in the crowd would you be hyped for a Wyatt vs Harper main event? I know me sitting at home sure isn't


----------



## Hawkke

The High King said:


> cena running his mouth got more air time than the main event


Pathetic shit isn't it? This show was so much better when that cunt was gone.


----------



## Jay Valero

Harper's pacing is way off in this match.


----------



## Ace

Mango13 said:


> I mean to be fair if you were sitting in the crowd would you be hyped for a Wyatt vs Harper main event? I know me sitting at home sure isn't


 8 minute match lol with Orton fuckery... definitely not.


----------



## SureUmm

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Maybe it was white but he was got it so dirty it became black? :wink2:
> 
> I'm kidding but that would be so gross if that was true lol!


Trump brought back the coal industry, Harper just showing solidarity :honoraryblack


----------



## Trophies

That Sister Abigail was awful.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Bray has new powers?


----------



## Victor Chaos

Don't know why Harper was stalling there.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

Wyatt still holding some sway over Harper at the end then? made him hesitate then hits with the Sister Abigail...


----------



## the_hound

rko and the show is done


----------



## Mordecay

That was a weird finish


----------



## JC00

Sucks to know Harper is gonna get dropped to mid-card obscurity


----------



## Ace

Mumbo jumbo magic is going to help Bray win at WM...

Others may like this stuff, but it's not for me.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> :lol :lol :lol
> 
> Nah man if you came to the ROH thread you'd see, it's some weird obsession of hate for me being a fan :lmao


Like who you want to like I don't see who it hurts, as long as you're not being creepily obsessive and stalkerish about being a fan obviously.

Liking a wrestler shouldn't be weird. :smile2:


----------



## the_game_master

If you guys are upset at the short time, blame it on the near 30 minute waste of that women singles then turned tag team match. It should have been shortened to a 3 way of Becky, Alexa and Naomi.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

Trophies said:


> That Sister Abigail was awful.


to be fair, after her bones were burnt, she's probably lost some of her magic :wink2:


----------



## the_hound

kin hell


----------



## frankthetank91

Pretty sure Bray was supposed to be spitting out some black mist but it got botched and he was just spitting lol.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Randy gonna take some of Sister Abigail's powers too?!?!?!


----------



## Jay Valero

No Orton run-in? Guess they're setting up a Wyatt-Harper feud post-Mania.


----------



## Ace

Holy shit, that d list horror music and editing :lmao @Headliner


----------



## Lavidavi35

I honestly forgot Bray was WWE Champion...but we do know that Cena thinks Miz is a pussy! Lmao fuck this company sometimes, man


----------



## HiddenViolence

Fuck for a second I thought Bobby Roode was about to come out :lol


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

and here's Randy...doing something else to damage Bray's powers?


----------



## frankthetank91

This feud also mad corny


----------



## Xenoblade

FFS orton looks like he is the manager of fucking abercrombie.. HE cannot pull off this creepy gimmick, and the horror music is so cringe.


----------



## Phaedra

:ha i fucking can't with this b movie shit, it's too fucking funny.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Orton, you crazy guy.


----------



## Headliner

WOAT WOAT WOAT. :no:

I can't stand that horror shit.


----------



## the_hound

well that was utter shit and i sincerely mean it


----------



## Ace

LMAO the cringe is off the charts :lmao

Who the fuck did they pay for this shoddy work?

The snake at the end was a nice touch.

Tops off a very poor go home show.


----------



## Mango13

Two lackluster shows going into a lackluster Takeover and a Lackluster Mania, this company has lost all motivation to put out a good product.


----------



## Taroostyles

That was fucking cringe


----------



## JC00

So Orton and Lesnar as champs in '17??..... Meh...


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

That ending promo needed more time, they rushed it... ugh.


----------



## AngryConsumer

:jim :jim :jim


----------



## 3ku1

Holy shit that ending :mark: i liked it. ?i don't get why everyone here is always complaing like all the time. I Thought it was a very good SD. I don't have any high expectations or anything. Though the last Orton promo was compelling stuff. But that is just me.


----------



## gav

TheatricalEssence said:


> Fuck for a second I thought Bobby Roode was about to come out :lol


Haha, I did also!


----------



## the_game_master

What is this stupid shit? I don't know how anyone can be like yeah Orton is coming for him. TERRIBLE.

AJ Styles should have kept the belt we wouldn't have to suffer with this Orton vs Wyatt.


----------



## Mordecay

That was even weirder shit, I liked the snake at the end though


----------



## SureUmm

WHOA that first piano note was from Bobby Roode's theme, I was about to lose my shit


----------



## Buhalovski

The last segment was so dumb hahaha honestly dont know how to even comment it


----------



## Alright_Mate

Apart from Miz & Cena, what a disgusting go home show that was.

No stipulation for AJ vs Shane
No build for Ambrose vs Corbin
Women jumbled together
No Tag Title match at Mania'
Another 10 min rush job to end the show

Laughable.


----------



## Ace

AJ-Cena would have shit on everything they have planned for WM.


----------



## Victor Chaos

JC00 said:


> Sucks to know Harper is gonna get dropped to mid-card obscurity


Even worse than that. He's just be a jobber that's on his own now. They won't do anything with him unfortunately.


----------



## Ace

Tsvetoslava said:


> The last segment was so dumb hahaha honestly dont know how to even comment it


 This was as bad as the first Hardy compound stuff.... so hilariously bad :lmao

They need to do away with this d list horror, if you're going in with it,, go ALL IN. Don't hire some grad to prepare such awful promos.


----------



## HiddenViolence

One Winged Angel said:


> AJ-Cena would have shit on everything they have planned for WM.


Their matches sucked imo. Too much finisher spam for its own sake.


----------



## -XERO-

Dangerous Nemesis said:


> Orton, you crazy guy.














One Winged Angel said:


> @Ambrose Girl, no Ambrose segment :lmao


 @Ambrose Girl


----------



## AngryConsumer

Did anyone else besides me think Roode was about to appear after that music began? :lmao


----------



## SureUmm

the_game_master said:


> What is this stupid shit? I don't know how anyone can be like yeah Orton is coming for him. TERRIBLE.
> 
> AJ Styles should have kept the belt we wouldn't have to suffer with this Orton vs Wyatt.











your argument is invalid


----------



## Uptown King

the_game_master said:


> What is this stupid shit? I don't know how anyone can be like yeah Orton is coming for him. TERRIBLE.
> 
> *AJ Styles should have kept the belt we wouldn't have to suffer with this Orton vs Wyatt.*




I agree that Styles should still be WC.


----------



## Ace

TheatricalEssence said:


> Their matches sucked imo. Too much finisher spam for its own sake.


 The match had a big fight feel. Agreed it had a lot of finisher spam, but still trumps anything they have on the WM card.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

So they never explained how Randy escaped after Wyatt basically kidnapped him last week?


----------



## Taroostyles

I can honestly say there is nothing on this mania card that excites me other than Jericho and Owens.

I would say Aries and Neville but they're on the preshow and while the match will still probably be good it won't have the same zest as it would on the main show.

Literally none of the big programs do anything for me.


----------



## Ace

3ku1 said:


> Holy shit that ending :mark: i liked it. ?i don't get why everyone here is always complaing like all the time. I Thought it was a very good SD. I don't have any high expectations or anything. Though the last Orton promo was compelling stuff. But that is just me.


 If you watch any horror, you'd be laughing your ass off at how bad it is... they're trying to be scary and creepy and failing because of poor editing and selection of music. Comes of very cheap and corny, indy movies are far superior with much smaller budgets.


----------



## SureUmm

TheatricalEssence said:


> Their matches sucked imo. Too much finisher spam for its own sake.


I didn't like them either. But the crowds they wrestled for sure did. I think Aries/Neville, or pretty much any Neville match would be better if it got the same amount of time, but it wouldn't be as over with the crowd.


----------



## HiddenViolence

One Winged Angel said:


> The match had a big fight feel. Agreed it had a lot of finisher spam, but still trumps anything they have on the WM card.


Well WM has a couple of decent matches: Owens vs Y2J is a match I am heavily invested in. And also after their RAW segment Rollins vs HHH. Both matches have strong storytelling behind them (especially the former)


----------



## the_hound

i'm now even more convinced that there was nothing wrong with naomi in the first place, only reasons she dropped the belt so she could win it back at mania

this company at times


----------



## DanBrown

Uptown King said:


> [/B]
> 
> I agree that Styles should still be WC.


Reckon hes going to Raw post mania. Makes sense for him to drop the belt before mania, rather than lose it at mania and go to Raw looking like a bitch.


----------



## Ace

TheatricalEssence said:


> Well WM has a couple of decent matches: Owens vs Y2J is a match I am heavily invested in. And also after their RAW segment Rollins vs HHH. Both matches have strong storytelling behind them (especially the former)


 Rollins-HHH won't be a proper match and KO-Jericho will be decent. The build has been great for KO-Jericho, but Jericho can't go in the ring anymore, he won't deliver a great match.


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1

They took the the World title of styles for this sh*t? :MAD


----------



## DOTL

the_game_master said:


> What is this stupid shit? I don't know how anyone can be like yeah Orton is coming for him. TERRIBLE.
> 
> AJ Styles should have kept the belt we wouldn't have to suffer with this Orton vs Wyatt.


Don't see why AJ needs to have the strap to fix this. The problem is with execution, not who's holding the belt.


----------



## DoubtGin

They really do not give a fuck about the Smackdown people.
- match for the wwe championship (winner from the rumble is actually from smackdown) will most likely be an afterthought vs two part-timers main eventing for the main RAW title
- all women on the roster stuck into one match which will be in the pre-show vs stipulation match for the RAW women on the main card
- all the tag teams thrown into the ARMBAR which is again on the pre-show vs stipulation match for the RAW tag teams on the main card
- Ambrose-Corbin also does not matter at all while the Jericho-Owens match has quite the buildup
- AJ-Shane has been given enough importance given the circumstances, same with Miz-Cena, but both pale in comparison to how HHH-Rollins and Reigns-Taker are placed on the card
- And none of the SD guys actually have a chance at winning the ARMBAR; otherwise there would be some story built around it. The only ones who stuck out a bit are Ziggler and Mojo. Strowman and Zayn are the 
biggest favorites and will probably be the final two as well (david vs goliath storyline again).

RAW's storylines were mostly bad as well, and there is a good chance the matches will be average, but I think it became fairly obvious how the totem pole looks like


----------



## HiddenViolence

One Winged Angel said:


> Rollins-HHH won't be a proper match and KO-Jericho will be decent. The build has been great for KO-Jericho, but Jericho can't go in the ring anymore, he won't deliver a great match.


Honestly I am less interested in 'proper matches' and more about storytelling. I believe both matches have high potential to deliver in that aspect.


----------



## The High King

At least they had the women on early and get it over and done with it but it went too long and was rubbish as usual
The Miz Cena part was excellent except for Cena having more air time than the main event.
The 10 man tag was shit but at least we were spared Corbin and Ambrose boredom.
American alpha getting the same treatment the bullet club got on raw and having any bit of momentum well and truly killed


----------



## Mox Girl

Ugh at no Dean segment. They're doing the IC title a major disservice by not doing some final buildup.

At least I didn't miss him but that SUCKS.


----------



## Xenoblade

Brays character is so inconsistent and bad..

one week he is stealing magic powers from the undertaker and kane and striking lighting from the heavens and lighting shit on fire..
the next week him and his whole wyatt family are getting destroyed and chokeslammed through announce tables like a bunch of helpless goons..

one week he brings an entire cult following of 50+ people to attack randy orton
the next week he is out there struggling by himself to get the win over luke harper..

do you have magic powers or not, do you have a cult following or not, do you care about sister abigail getting burnt to the ground or not.

jesus christ it's like they competlely make up what he is capable of and limited too every single week.


----------



## Victor Chaos

*Good*
The Miz-Cena segment
No Boring Corbin

*Bad*
Everything else


----------



## wkc_23




----------



## -XERO-

Dat Viper though.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/846905688123072512


----------



## Ace

This show was a one segment show.

Every feud except Miz-Cena failed horribly.


----------



## DOTL

Xenoblade said:


> Brays character is so inconsistent and bad..
> 
> one week he is stealing magic powers from the undertaker and kane and striking lighting from the heavens and lighting shit on fire..
> the next week him and his whole wyatt family are getting destroyed and chokeslammed through announce tables like a bunch of helpless goons..
> 
> one week he brings an entire cult following of 50+ people to attack randy orton
> the next week he is out there struggling by himself to get the win over luke harper..
> 
> do you have magic powers or not, do you have a cult following or not, do you care about sister abigail getting burnt to the ground or not.
> 
> jesus christ it's like they competlely make up what he is capable of and limited too every single week.



Once again, that's execution. Not his character. He's basically an Undertaker without any support from creative.


----------



## DOTL

One Winged Angel said:


> This show was a one segment show.
> 
> Every feud except Miz-Cena failed horribly.


The Miz-Cena feud isn't gonna pan out because we know it's gonna be a garbage match. Plus am I the only one that doesn't give a crap about who's "it" or not?


----------



## Rise

Xenoblade said:


> Brays character is so inconsistent and bad..
> 
> one week he is stealing magic powers from the undertaker and kane and striking lighting from the heavens and lighting shit on fire..
> the next week him and his whole wyatt family are getting destroyed and chokeslammed through announce tables like a bunch of helpless goons..
> 
> one week he brings an entire cult following of 50+ people to attack randy orton
> the next week he is out there struggling by himself to get the win over luke harper..
> 
> do you have magic powers or not, do you have a cult following or not, do you care about sister abigail getting burnt to the ground or not.
> 
> jesus christ it's like they competlely make up what he is capable of and limited too every single week.



It is so disappointing but everything you typed is truth. I am depressed as a Wyatt fan, waited 3 years for him to get this reign and he has barely been on tv and it's just been weird for the most part. He looks like a complete idiot.


----------



## HiddenViolence

None of the SD matches feel particularly important.


----------



## Ja AG

Naomi returns, Miz Maryse and Cena segment was gold and no Barin Corbin!!!! SD was pretty nice EXCEPT Shane vs AJ who should be in the title math


----------



## AngryConsumer

I just can't get invested into this year's Wrestlemania. 

The ONLY reasons I'll be watching is because of AJ Styles and the Jericho/Owens match that should be a great story between the ropes. 

Everything else is just completely utter shit.


----------



## Uptown King

Rise said:


> It is so disappointing but everything you typed is truth. I am depressed as a Wyatt fan, waited 3 years for him to get this reign and he has barely been on tv and it's just been weird for the most part. He looks like a complete idiot.


At this point I think they should just ditch the back woods cult leader character/gimmick and have him be a rebel type character who doesn't have people following him and is alone, and the ones who do follow him are his fans, the WWE universe. Keep him talking about the machine and real world politics but keep the creepy, supernatural elements and Charles Manson stuff out of it.


----------



## Ace

AngryConsumer said:


> I just can't get invested into this year's Wrestlemania.
> 
> The ONLY reasons I'll be watching is because of AJ Styles and the Jericho/Owens match that should be a great story between the ropes.
> 
> Everything else is just completely utter shit.


 So depressing to realize AJ has wasted his first two Mania matches on a past it Jericho (which he lost) and now Shane McMahon...

Probably has two more left after this, hopefully they're against Nakamura and Omega.

I'm fine with it as long as Omega is the one who retires him, both AJ and Omega would love to do it.


----------



## Stellar

Miz/Maryse/Cena/Nikki was the only good thing on the show.

No Smackdown tag team title match between Usos and AA at Mania.

No Ambrose or Corbin on the show. Say what you want, but the buildup for their match between both guys has been good. I actually care about Ambrose for the first time in awhile.

I hated seeing Wyatt beat Harper clean. Where was Wyatts masked guys? "Follow the buzzards" isn't the same with him being totally alone in the ring now.


----------



## DOTL

TheatricalEssence said:


> None of the SD matches feel particularly important.


Corrected. None of the matches seem important. The raw ones are just as bad with more promotion, maybe.


----------



## domotime2

SD really fell apart at rumble (in terms of building to something great at mania). The show is still great to watch and a trillion times better than raw....but rumble is where it all crumbled

*AJ losing belt
*Around this time is when they derailed Becky for some god unknown reason
*and Orton won the rumble (which was an awful choice)


----------



## Ace

domotime2 said:


> SD really fell apart at rumble (in terms of building to something great at mania). The show is still great to watch and a trillion times better than raw....but rumble is where it all crumbled
> 
> *AJ losing belt
> *Around this time is when they derailed Becky for some god unknown reason
> *and Orton won the rumble (which was an awful choice)


 Honestly feels like they went with Orton and Bray just to ensure SD doesn't have a big match for WM...

AJ stuck with Shane, Cena in a mixed tag and Ambrose with Corbin.... The card could have been so much better... they've really half assed this Bray title reign, he doesn't even feel like the star of the show... Blame lies all on Vince.


----------



## domotime2

One Winged Angel said:


> Honestly feels like they went with Orton and Bray just to ensure SD doesn't have a big match for WM...
> 
> AJ stuck with Shane, Cena in a mixed tag and Ambrose with Corbin.... The card could have been so much better... they've really half assed this Bray title reign, he doesn't even feel like the star of the show... Blame lies all on Vince.


If they wanted to do Bray vs Orton at mania, that's fine. But wouldn't it have made more sense for Bray to win the Rumble (huge win for him)....and have Orton win at chamber.... and then we let Bray beat Randy for his 1st title win AT mania. I mean, that's how you make him into a big deal. He wins rumble..goes onto win belt at mania... bam 


There are a trillion reasons why Bray's title run doesn't feel like a big deal. He's a guy with NO CHARACTER DEVELOPMENT SINCE HE'S BEEN HERE! Think about it. What's different about bray since he debuted? he says the same crap every week even though he loses.... he's lost all his family members (like a loser)... he didn't even win the rumble... and his only win was at chamber 

OH and after chamber all they did was have Randy bury him.... a heel that i think we all feel really bad for.....

Plus lets get reminded that Randy in the WWE title picture in 2017 is ridiculous


----------



## Ace

domotime2 said:


> If they wanted to do Bray vs Orton at mania, that's fine. But wouldn't it have made more sense for Bray to win the Rumble (huge win for him)....and have Orton win at chamber.... and then we let Bray beat Randy for his 1st title win AT mania. I mean, that's how you make him into a big deal. He wins rumble..goes onto win belt at mania... bam
> 
> 
> There are a trillion reasons why Bray's title run doesn't feel like a big deal. He's a guy with NO CHARACTER DEVELOPMENT SINCE HE'S BEEN HERE! Think about it. What's different about bray since he debuted? he says the same crap every week even though he loses.... he's lost all his family members (like a loser)... he didn't even win the rumble... and his only win was at chamber
> 
> OH and after chamber all they did was have Randy bury him.... a heel that i think we all feel really bad for.....
> 
> Plus lets get reminded that Randy in the WWE title picture in 2017 is ridiculous


 Would have been better without this d list mumbo jumbo stuff too... it hasn't hit with everyone and has lost people.

Orton/Bray should be the stars of the show, instead Shane is putting the focus on himself...


----------



## AngryConsumer

One Winged Angel said:


> Honestly feels like they went with Orton and Bray just to ensure SD doesn't have a big match for WM...
> 
> AJ stuck with Shane, Cena in a mixed tag and Ambrose with Corbin.... The card could have been so much better... they've really half assed this Bray title reign, he doesn't even feel like the star of the show... Blame lies all on Vince.


Two things. 

It's all about Roman Reigns. And it's all about the Raw brand.


----------



## Xenoblade

Smackdown wasn't good this week at all..

1. Shane and AJ's segment was a complete failure.. Instead of getting everyone more hyped for their match it cooled people down from it. AJ put shanes head through a car window 2 weeks ago, Shane drove an elbow on AJ through an announce table last week and now this week they are cordially sitting down and talking? Shane is sucking aj's cock and giving him huge props for being phenominal? wtf are they doing..? I don't care if you are Lebron King James if you put my head through a car window I am not giving you props ever.. I am attacking you every week I see you until our scheduled match at wrestlemania. All this contract signing did this week was make it seem like they didn't care as much about their match as I thought they did..

2. Cena/Miz.. Again same issue I had with them weeks ago. Why are Miz and Maryse just standing there silent for 10 minutes while John Cena tears them down? This is not how people act. IF someone is going off on you 1 of 3 things come to mind
1) You beat their ass
2) You interrupt them and start arguing back and forth
3) For those cowardly people you walk away

here is what you don't do.. You don't stand there for 10 minutes with looks on your faces like you so desperatley want to say something but can't because the script won't allow you and forced you into being a little bitch. Sorry that's the vibe I got.. It came off fake, it came off unrealistic, like it was some sort of undercover class debate where the winner was already decided...

Speaking of Fake Orton and Bray.. I don't even have anything to say for their stupid segments anymore. So cheesy and cringe to the point where you can't help but laugh at it..

Speaking of something to laugh at.. Corbin and Ambrose aren't even important enough to be on the go home show of smackdown so why the fuck are they going to have a match at wrestlemania? They make the Andre the Giant battle royal look like a main event in comparison..

The writers really need to stop and think how real people would act in given situations and start incorporating that into their storytelling.. Everything just comes off so proper, contrived, and fake. It is hard to watch sometimes.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

I lost it at Miz's impersonation of Daniel Bryan.

Cena was pretty good as well, only bad part was Miz/Maryse just stand there for 10 minutes saying and doing nothing which is dumb booking. And damn Nikki really dragged things down even with her limited involvement.


----------



## sftaylor

The G.O.A.T said:


> Wasn't Maryse the longest reigning DIva's champion before A.J. Lee?


Yes, she was. She held that title for 5 or so years.


----------



## Honey Bucket

So...apparently there's a WORLD TITLE match happening at Wrestlemania this Sunday? 

Well, blink and you'll miss it because I never would have guessed there was one after the absolute fucking horrendous pile of shit that's constituted a 'build' over the last month. Ten minutes this week. Eight mins the week before. Six or so minutes the previous week. All for more hocus pocus 'we can do horror, honest!' WWE back slapping.

Only thing they need is a slap in the face. An absolute fucking abortion of a build up for their so called main title. Bray and Orton have no chance.


----------



## Unca_Laguna

Honey Bucket said:


> So...apparently there's a WORLD TITLE match happening at Wrestlemania this Sunday?
> 
> Well, blink and you'll miss it because I never would have guessed there was one after the absolute fucking horrendous pile of shit that's constituted a 'build' over the last month. Ten minutes this week. Eight mins the week before. Six or so minutes the previous week. All for more hocus pocus 'we can do horror, honest!' WWE back slapping.
> 
> Only thing they need is a slap in the face. An absolute fucking abortion of a build up for their so called main title. Bray and Orton have no chance.


What's weird about that is that not only is it the world title, but by virtue of the match being made via the royal rumble, its TECHNICALLY supposed to be the main event in spite of all this no-build.


----------



## Ace

Honey Bucket said:


> So...apparently there's a WORLD TITLE match happening at Wrestlemania this Sunday?
> 
> Well, blink and you'll miss it because I never would have guessed there was one after the absolute fucking horrendous pile of shit that's constituted a 'build' over the last month. Ten minutes this week. Eight mins the week before. Six or so minutes the previous week. All for more hocus pocus 'we can do horror, honest!' WWE back slapping.
> 
> Only thing they need is a slap in the face. An absolute fucking abortion of a build up for their so called main title. Bray and Orton have no chance.


 Don't understand why Wyatt marks can't admit that it's been bad... They've really destroyed the Wyatt character in a time where he should be defining himself, I guess they're trying, but the d list horror mumbo jumbo is not the way to go. It doesn't appeal to everyone and pushes a fair number of people away.


----------



## Mister Abigail

That Naomi head scissors thing on the ramp was pretty great.


----------



## coreysamson

One Winged Angel said:


> AJ-Cena would have shit on everything they have planned for WM.


I don't understand why they didn't do a fresh AJ/Orton match for the title at the Rumble and save AJ/Cena III as the undisputed main event of Wrestlemania. Orton and Bray don't need the title in their feud.


----------



## Old School Icons

I'm gonna miss those Miz/Maryse Bella parodies.

Absolute gold :Rollins


----------



## Simply Flawless

Y2JHOLLA said:


> So they never explained how Randy escaped after Wyatt basically kidnapped him last week?


Broken Matt is teaching Broken Randy well :evilmatt


----------



## Honey Bucket

Has anybody mentioned about how Luke Harper looked? Along with the slight change in look, the guy looks to have lost around 30lbs. Looks to be in phenomenal shape. Just hope he's booked to perform well in the ATGMBR - although he has roughly a snowballs chance in hell of winning.


----------



## Crasp

Mojo, Ziggler or Braun are winning the ATGBR. And yeah Luke looks pretty handsome with his hair tied back. In a hipster lumberjack hobo kind of way.


----------



## Piers

Old School Icons said:


> I'm gonna miss those Miz/Maryse Bella parodies.
> 
> Absolute gold :Rollins


Same here. They did wonders for the feud and Maryse's outfit kada 
Her clothes as a manager didn't do her justice, tbh I thought she had let herself go a little and lost that beautiful body of hers since she got married but she hasn't.


----------



## Rise

Uptown King said:


> At this point I think they should just ditch the back woods cult leader character/gimmick and have him be a rebel type character who doesn't have people following him and is alone, and the ones who do follow him are his fans, the WWE universe. Keep him talking about the machine and real world politics but keep the creepy, supernatural elements and Charles Manson stuff out of it.


I like the backwoods cult leader stuff, but find the supernatural/devil stuff cringeworthy. They had better special effects available in 1982.


----------

